# Purple Kush-Bubba Kush-Pure Kush-Jack The Ripper-Super Silver Haze-Santa Cruz Kush



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2010)

Sup everyone....Last grow i bred all three strains (bubba kush, super silver haze, and jack the ripper) with a medical bagseed male. Seeds came out just fine....close to 1000 seeds total....devoted one nug of each plant to seeds. Below are the plants i bred which have yet to show sex....and the bigger plants are the other female strains. I am under two 400 watt lights...one hps and one MH. I feed using all kinds of different nutrients.... I have advanced nutrients, GH, supernatural, foxfarm, age old grow, biobizz, just not sure which i want to go which this round....i may split it up during flower with different nutrients. i usually keep all veg nutrients the same. Let me know what you think.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

JTR LEFT, PK/PK/SCK MIDDLE, BUBBA KUSH/SEEDLINGS/SUPER SILVER HAZE (SCROG) RIGHT






SSH SCROG






BK x MBS, SSH x MBS, JTR x MBS












CLOSET SOIL GROW 2- 400 WATTERS

AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVE 9 DIFFERENT STRAINS GOING....STAYED TUNED FOR DEEP PURPLE, WHITEBERRY X REDWOOD KUSH, AND OTHER DIFFERENT MBS


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

THIS JOURNAL CAN BE TRACED BACK AT THIS PAGE 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/288735-bk-ssh-jtr-x-bagseed.html#post3902915


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

SOME BK FROM LAST HARVEST...THESE ARE BOTTOM NUGS BTW






JTR LAST GROW






SSH LAST GROW






BK LAST GROW






JTR AND SSH FROM LAST GROW


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey man looks good, I see you grew out some Bubba Kush, and are again. I just made the Official Bubba Kush thread, it's to post your pics of Bubba Kush ONLY and there's a couple people gonna be updateing thier Bubba grows in there as they progress. Would be honord for you to post some picks of your finished Bk and do updates of your current one on there. Here's the link
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318069-official-bubba-kush-thread.html


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 2, 2010)

FLipping beautiful!!! i love bud pron!!

They look great I do have one question though.. ive seen them around what is your reasons for putting the mesh on top of the younger flowers? does it control them and make them grow wider first?

Also do you think there would be a way to effectively do the same thing in a vertical grow?


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 2, 2010)

koo,I crossed some strains too,I'll be growin them this year.Heres the list superlemonkush (superlemonhazeXmasterkush(dutchpassion),lachronic(laconfidentialxchronic),cheesechunk(bigbuddahcheeseXchocolatechunk)Xchronic,querkleXchronic,kingscheesechunk(kingskushXcheesechunk)Xchronic,agentchronic(agentorangeXchronic).Only had that male chronic to work with,they all should add flavor to the the heavy yieldng chronic.Oh forgot mapleleafindicaXchronic,and kingskush(ogkushpheno)Xchonic.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Hey man looks good, I see you grew out some Bubba Kush, and are again. I just made the Official Bubba Kush thread, it's to post your pics of Bubba Kush ONLY and there's a couple people gonna be updateing thier Bubba grows in there as they progress. Would be honord for you to post some picks of your finished Bk and do updates of your current one on there. Here's the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318069-official-bubba-kush-thread.html


Right on thanks for the invite i will come over and check it out!



growthspurt said:


> FLipping beautiful!!! i love bud pron!!
> 
> They look great I do have one question though.. ive seen them around what is your reasons for putting the mesh on top of the younger flowers? does it control them and make them grow wider first?
> 
> Also do you think there would be a way to effectively do the same thing in a vertical grow?


Net is called Screen of green or shortened "scrog" it is used as a low stress trainer. Keeps canopy low and wide....can make better use of lights this way. i chose to use super silver haze for scrog because she is such a fast grower and gets kind of out of control.



JoeCa1i said:


> koo,I crossed some strains too,I'll be growin them this year.Heres the list superlemonkush (superlemonhazeXmasterkush(dutchpassion),lachronic(laconfidentialxchronic),cheesechunk(bigbuddahcheeseXchocolatechunk)Xchronic,querkleXchronic,kingscheesechunk(kingskushXcheesechunk)Xchronic,agentchronic(agentorangeXchronic).Only had that male chronic to work with,they all should add flavor to the the heavy yieldng chronic.Oh forgot mapleleafindicaXchronic.


right on yo feel free to post some pictures of your strains in here man...im interested in seeing what u got. have u smoked any of these creations yet? or are they stlil in the process?


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 2, 2010)

looking good man, plus rep if it lets and subscribed brother.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 2, 2010)

mind if I tag along? 

high and scribed


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope,just put most of the beans in the fridge for a week.Should start in a couple weeks.I have no clue,on how to subscribe to a journal.Heres the main slk I got going,should be puttin her in the main pot soon.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 2, 2010)

sweet looking grow youve got there 
im really interested in the ssh as thats what i wanna grow next along with some sage so itl be interesting seeing how they go
im subscribed keep it going and may you be blessd with huge buds


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> looking good man, plus rep if it lets and subscribed brother.


sup man thanks for the rep...good to have here feel free to post pictures or anything....



notoriousb said:


> mind if I tag along?
> 
> high and scribed


right on man good to have you here.



JoeCa1i said:


> Nope,just put most of the beans in the fridge for a week.Should start in a couple weeks.I have no clue,on how to subscribe to a journal.Heres the main slk I got going,should be puttin her in the main pot soon.


right on man...any pictures of the parent plants?



ultimate buds said:


> sweet looking grow youve got there
> im really interested in the ssh as thats what i wanna grow next along with some sage so itl be interesting seeing how they go
> im subscribed keep it going and may you be blessd with huge buds


right on man thanks for the blessing. now with the super silver haze i currently have growing gets real big real fast. she is a stretcher and will triple in size and yield of the other strains i have. last harvest (which isnt fully weighed all the way yet) super silver haze yielded 130 g. bubba kush i think like 40-45 g....and jack the ripper around 45-50 g

she isnt the best weed i got i actually enjoy smoking jack the ripper over the super silver haze. but again would you rather have weed all year or weed half of a year but its twice as good?


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope,its been smoked,but I can say the superlemonhaze was a lemonskunk pheno,I got 1 small banana, pop out the masterkush,towards the end of budding.So there pretty much feminized,the natural way.Just managed to get a few beans off that,lil bit of pollen.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

whats up SICC! 

Right on Joecali....this is what i need to do.


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good!
Pulling up a seat.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 3, 2010)

What up Aev. Yo the second seedling from the right in front on that group shot looks funky man! Some mega fat-fingered leaves on that one.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Looking good!
> Pulling up a seat.


Hey man thanks for stoppingby,,,what strains you grow man?



d.c. beard said:


> What up Aev. Yo the second seedling from the right in front on that group shot looks funky man! Some mega fat-fingered leaves on that one.


Yes i know the leaves cant all fit off the petiole(?) they have to curl at the bottom just so they can all fit. this is the bk x mbs....two indica dominants. all of these seedlings have the indica pheno right? is this judged solely by leaf size and node spacing?


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey man thanks for stoppingby,,,what strains you grow man?


Quite a few strains myself right now.
SLH x Bubba
SLH x Goo 
SLH x Shiva Skunk
Snowcap x Grape punch
Hashplant
Unknown Purple (from Hawaii)
Unknown Hybrid (from Hawaii)
Mr. Nice x GDP
Orange Crush
Bubba x ?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Quite a few strains myself right now.
> SLH x Bubba
> SLH x Goo
> SLH x Shiva Skunk
> ...


Right on man what is SLH?


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 3, 2010)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2010)

Which nutrients are you guys using and why, ph readout, ppm and type of lighting?


----------



## melancholy (Apr 3, 2010)

subscreezied my neezy, gonna be interesting watching all the different strains mature


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2010)

whats up melancholy thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lookin good man. I'm a big fan of the SSH. Have serious interest in your grow because I have 2 Pure Kush babies that look a few to several weeks behind yours. Gonna watch yours grow. I'm pretty new to this shit only helped others with their grows in the past. Will be nice to see an example from someone who knows their shit. Could you do me favor and toss up a pic of the Pure Kush? I saw the other but is says PK/PK. You have Purple and Pure. My comps a little fuzzy. Can't tell em a part. Again nice grow. Subbed. Peace.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Lookin good man. I'm a big fan of the SSH. Have serious interest in your grow because I have 2 Pure Kush babies that look a few to several weeks behind yours. Gonna watch yours grow. I'm pretty new to this shit only helped others with their grows in the past. Will be nice to see an example from someone who knows their shit. Could you do me favor and toss up a pic of the Pure Kush? I saw the other but is says PK/PK. You have Purple and Pure. My comps a little fuzzy. Can't tell em a part. Again nice grow. Subbed. Peace.


Here ya go pictures 3 and 4 are pure kush...dog kinda chews on leafs lol....she is kinda harder to train than the others. 

picture 1- bk, pk, pk, jtr, sck
picture 2- bk x mbs, ssh x mbs, jtr x mbs
picture 3- pure kush
picture 4- pure kush
picture 5- ssh in scrog net


im thinking of cutting off bud sites on ssh all through veg and flower to allow energy to be concentrated on those select budsites rather than dispersed through hundreds of them....something like a lollipop put multiple...ssh is a heavy yielder but nugs arent as great as bk...what do you guys think? you think this is something worth trying or should i leave her alone?


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice. As for your ssh project,why not just do a few and see how it turns out? Thanks for the photos. You got any from when she was 10" or so tall?


----------



## Gooniegrower (Apr 4, 2010)

beautiful pics dude,I'm a kush fiend myself,and I have a mazar kush,and burmese kush going right now,and I'm bout to start some bubba kush next month,dude plus rep for thos one,Nice


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 4, 2010)

What's that white fungus looking stuff all over the top of your soil?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Very nice. As for your ssh project,why not just do a few and see how it turns out? Thanks for the photos. You got any from when she was 10" or so tall?


right now pure kush is only 8 or so inches tall from base of stalk to uppermost of canopy..if i didnt train her she would be roughly 12-14 inches tall...



Gooniegrower said:


> beautiful pics dude,I'm a kush fiend myself,and I have a mazar kush,and burmese kush going right now,and I'm bout to start some bubba kush next month,dude plus rep for thos one,Nice


hows that mazar and burmese? mazar is in an oaksterdam booklet i got...looks kill. bubba wont let you down....you have my word...im curious as to how she does compared to your other two.



d.c. beard said:


> What's that white fungus looking stuff all over the top of your soil?


its fungus....i have a bad fungus problem, always have....jk its diatomaceous earth.


on a side note, i just made some isohash turned out great!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha ok cool, I didn't think there was any way that YOU could have a beastly fungus among us, but it sure looked like it!

So when you say ISO, you don't mean iso-makes people go blind from consuming it-propyl alcohol do ya?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2010)

yes isopropyl....never heard it makes people go blind...im not spraying it in my eyes. lol....i imagine you mean when consumed. got a source to this?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2010)

here is msds - material safety data sheet.
http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9924412

didnt say anything about blindness but here is a quote...not sure about how much is left behind after evap process. there is not apparent smell of isopropyl....ive been told it all evaporates...not sure tho.

_"Special Remarks on other Toxic Effects on Humans:
Acute Potential Health Effects:
Skin: May cause mild skin irritation, and sensitization.
Eyes: Can cause eye irritation.
Inhalation: Breathing in small amounts of this material during normal handling is not likely to cause harmful
effects. However, breathing large amounts may be harmful and may affect the respiratory system and mucous
membranes (irritation), behavior and brain (Central nervous system depression - headache, dizziness,
drowsiness, stupor, incoordination, unconciousness, coma and possible death), peripheral nerve and senstation,
blood, urinary system, and liver.
Ingestion: Swallowing small amouts during normal handling is not likely to cause harmful effects. Swallowing
large amounts may be harmful. Swallowing large amounts may cause gastrointestinal tract irritation with nausea,
vomiting and diarrhea, abdominal pain. It also may affect the urinary system, cardiovascular system, sense
organs, behavior or central nervous system (somnolence, generally depressed activity, irritability, headache,
dizziness, drowsiness), liver, and respiratory system (breathing difficulty).:

_after doing more research here is quote showing that it is used as a process solvent alsohttp://www.chemicalland21.com/arokorhi/petrochemical/ISOPROPANOL.htm
[FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]FUNCTION[/FONT]​ [FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]APPLICATION[/FONT]​ [FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]Process solvent[/FONT] [FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]-Extraction and purification of natural products, such as vegetable and animal oils and fats, gums resins, waxes, colours, flavourings, alkaloids, vitamins, kelp and alginates [/FONT] [FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]-Carrier in the manufacture of food products [/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Arial]-Purification, crystallization and precipitation of organic chemicals [/FONT]


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Very impressed at that height. Mine are way taller and nothing like that. You can see em in my sig if you like.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 6, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Very impressed at that height. Mine are way taller and nothing like that. You can see em in my sig if you like.


hey thanks man i will check out ur journal right now! see ya over there!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2010)

1. group shot back row- left to right bubba kush, santa cruz kush, jack the ripper. front row - left to right pure kush, purple kush, jack the ripper

2. seedlings and breed project...not showing sex yet

3. super silver haze trained in a scrog net....i will rotate frame and plant 180 degrees this way the back half of the net fills out evenly.

4. a shot of bubba kush which is growing so dense!

I need to go 12.12 its just finding the happy medium between adult plants and babies.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice and healthy 

When will you be popping the new strains?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 11, 2010)

either within the next week for pollen or after harvest. it hought alot of people were subd...what happened? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

lol its been a lil slow lately, im sure they will pop up soon enough 

you'd have to be crazy to miss this


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 11, 2010)

i guess it is more interesting to see buds instead of leaves right? im really considering using the DP to breed with other strains i got


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, people will flock like birds when the bud porn starts. Im lookin forward to the DP, TGA has some killer strains


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 11, 2010)

i think imma germ 3 beans today. in fact im going to germ 3 beans right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice 

I wont be germing mine until a couple weeks or so, i still got to get ready for the next grow and plan it all out.

Keep us updated man, I hope everything go's smoothly with the germination


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 11, 2010)

i just popped all five...i figure if im going to do breeding with this strain i should be popping all five to keep my options open...this way i can breed two DP together and carry on that strain and breed DP with other strains as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, i think i may do something like that as well if i end up with one female and male of the same strain


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey bro I see why you're doing the scrog on the SSH, that biatch is bushy, scraggly, and flimsy as hell. I need to rig up some shit for mine. I don't think I'm going to keep running it because of that.

How'd your SSH crosses turn out anyway? Are they like the mom, or do they have some stockier branches?


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 12, 2010)

everything is looking good man


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 12, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> everything is looking good man


Thanks!



d.c. beard said:


> Hey bro I see why you're doing the scrog on the SSH, that biatch is bushy, scraggly, and flimsy as hell. I need to rig up some shit for mine. I don't think I'm going to keep running it because of that.
> 
> How'd your SSH crosses turn out anyway? Are they like the mom, or do they have some stockier branches?


 SSH crosses are turnin out nice....just as i wanted. Node spacing has been reduced and leaves are more on indica side, yet vigorous growth still remains... I have yet to see what happens after they show sex. They are definately the largest of the three crosses.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 12, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> SSH crosses are turnin out nice....just as i wanted. Node spacing has been reduced and leaves are more on indica side, yet vigorous growth still remains... I have yet to see what happens after they show sex. They are definately the largest of the three crosses.


Nice, now you got me curious! Can you post a couple of good pics of just those? Maybe under flouros? I find that that pics come out good that way.

If you shorten the internodal-spacing a good bit and get a little more CBD in the mix you might just have yourself a bitchin' strain going!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 12, 2010)

dc, all are super silver haze x bagseed. i just focused em under mh. you like that 9 pointer?


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 13, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> dc, all are super silver haze x bagseed. i just focused em under mh. you like that 9 pointer?


Hey great job using the MH light for the pics! Yeah man that's good for being that short. Now when you get 11-fingered leaves you know they're _really_ happy.  I think that's about the best you can do indoor, that's the best I've ever done and the best I've ever seen at least. 

They definitely look a lot different than the straight SSH, that's for sure. Way more indica in it. But I think the leaves are fatter on the first 3 pics cause they're males though...I can't wait to see these things start flowering!

Here's my prediction: Everything pictured but the last one (pic #4) looks straight male to me. They are tall and skinny with fatter, darker, leaves. But the last one looks different, a bit lighter and the leaves are a bit skinnier (or at least from what I can see), but most importantly it's shorter and more delicate looking. Anyway, just my prediction on those.


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 13, 2010)

looking good bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 14, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


Will do!



d.c. beard said:


> Hey great job using the MH light for the pics! Yeah man that's good for being that short. Now when you get 11-fingered leaves you know they're _really_ happy.  I think that's about the best you can do indoor, that's the best I've ever done and the best I've ever seen at least.
> 
> They definitely look a lot different than the straight SSH, that's for sure. Way more indica in it. But I think the leaves are fatter on the first 3 pics cause they're males though...I can't wait to see these things start flowering!
> 
> Here's my prediction: Everything pictured but the last one (pic #4) looks straight male to me. They are tall and skinny with fatter, darker, leaves. But the last one looks different, a bit lighter and the leaves are a bit skinnier (or at least from what I can see), but most importantly it's shorter and more delicate looking. Anyway, just my prediction on those.


Yes every seedling i pick up seems to be male....im staying optimistic...as some of these males would be great for breeding...i got one bubba kush i am really interested in. I could care less if it is male or female. i just want one female and ill be happy! this is funny when i bred betta fish i got all females, the ones nobody wants unless you are breeding....the pretty ones are the males.


jadeshecky said:


> looking good bro!


thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 14, 2010)

all deep purple and whiteberryx redwood kush seeds have germinated 100percent! i got a great method for germinating quickly and efficiently.

take a a few round coffee filters...with an inkpen write the strain on each layer (if using multiple strains...stack with about 2-3 in between and 2-3 on top and bottom. wet so all sticks together take a kitchen bowl and add a little substrate (cococoir is what im using) to the bottom....sit coffee filter stack with beans inside on top of the substrate...and add a little more substrate on top of that. add water...just enough to wet everything....sit bowl outside for a couple days ( i like to wait till first set of leaves show then transplant ) 

this method works fast/efficient and i never have to add water....give it a try and let me know what u think.



check out my homemade vaporizer i am making..feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> all deep purple and whiteberryx redwood kush seeds have germinated 100percent! i got a great method for germinating quickly and efficiently.
> 
> take a a few round coffee filters...with an inkpen write the strain on each layer (if using multiple strains...stack with about 2-3 in between and 2-3 on top and bottom. wet so all sticks together take a kitchen bowl and add a little substrate (cococoir is what im using) to the bottom....sit coffee filter stack with beans inside on top of the substrate...and add a little more substrate on top of that. add water...just enough to wet everything....sit bowl outside for a couple days ( i like to wait till first set of leaves show then transplant )
> 
> ...


How'd you get SEEDS of the Whiteberry x Redwood Kush?! That sounds killer.

OK I'll bite, how the hell ya gonna to do that? lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 14, 2010)

this is a model i developed using google sketchup....from the top...a hookah hose is connected to a stainless steel beer bong i made a while back. that rests on a cylindrical stainless steel base. inside of the base are parts from a box vaporizer (rheostat, digital lcd, and some leds) the rheostat is wired to a bulb socket that holds a ceramic heat dish. 

the steel base will hold the socket, ceramic heat dish and heat shield. this base will have rings welded to it to hold a three part aluminum weed grinder i remove top section....i only use kief screen section and bottom portion of grinder. set the grinder packed with weed on top of the steel support and turn the fucker on fine tune the temps. works great. 

im a metal worker so the stainless work wont be a problem. here is the first version ...im already thinking about buying "volcano" brand bags and somehow modify this thing to fill bags up using the two way valve. im thinking of using a processor fan from a computer to push air through the beer bong.

attached also are the bk x mbs that i am interested in breeding again. after that is jtr x mbs


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2010)

the BKxMBS looks good man, good to kno the DP's germinated with no problems


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 15, 2010)

everything looks awesome. killer vape man. we don't plan we emprovise. lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 15, 2010)

Still saying all males on the BK's but the JTR cross looks like a girl. Hey you know you could keep backcrossing the BK if you like that the best and end up getting seeds that would accurately reproduce the BK everytime. Just an idea, you seem to like that one the best.

Sweet vape man, that looks better than about any other I've seen! You took my boy's vape and gutted it. Nice whip too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 16, 2010)

yes bk is the best so far...lets see how these new strains compete against.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 18, 2010)

I just want to see them start sexing!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 18, 2010)

i keep looking every day....nothing yet. am i getting close? i am slowly cutting lights back...half hour-an hour each day. i let the mh come on first and shut off last.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 21, 2010)

Subscribed........damn I could of sworn I had subscribed already?????......guess not......well i'm on board now.......can't wait to see the new crosses flowering : P


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

How are things going?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 21, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Subscribed........damn I could of sworn I had subscribed already?????......guess not......well i'm on board now.......can't wait to see the new crosses flowering : P


 Hah....i am weaning lights closer to 12/12 every other day... i think im around 14 hours of light right now....they should be flowering here shortly
[QUOTE="SICC";4064735]How are things going?[/QUOTE]
pretty good...just waiting to see some nuglets form...how are you doin?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

Still drying my buds, gonna start up back in a couple days, just getting things together now


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 22, 2010)

hey man, did you get them? i tried to do a PM but the new system won't let me. also did you get a chance to send your kids on a trip?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 22, 2010)

SICC";4065039]Still drying my buds said:


> hey man, did you get them? i tried to do a PM but the new system won't let me. also did you get a chance to send your kids on a trip?


 i tried to pm you also the page just goes blank wasnt sure if it sent or not....guess not. yes they left yesterday. i did get them thankyou!


----------



## jadeshecky (Apr 22, 2010)

woo hoo, rock and roll!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 29, 2010)

started 12/12 last monday. babies still havent shown sex.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

Im sure they will show soon, any pics?


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 30, 2010)

They'll show soon enough.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 30, 2010)

i got the camera at work


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 30, 2010)

i just found pistils coming out of 9 of them. one bk...four super silver haze, two jack the ripper and two unknown (either bk ssh or jtr) have seen any balls yet although i did see one plant that may be forming balls...real small speck. i am choosing the best super silver haze and giving the rest away. i want at least one or two females of each strain.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 2, 2010)

Good luck dog.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

Shit man, once again why am I not in CA? lol I would gladly flower them out for ya and give ya back clones afterward of the keepers. But I'm stuck here, for now at least.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 6, 2010)

*WEEK 1.5 OF 12/12*

all pistils are showing and flowers are begining to form.

_*FINAL COUNT - 10 FEMALES and 2 MALES*_

both males were super silver haze x mbs...both have been removed and destroyed as i did not want to carry offspring from this strain








white berry x redwood kush seedlings (3) are in front and (2) deep purples are in back.






outdoor kush' cloned from plants in 12/12 - purple kush left, bubba kush center, and pure kush right






sshxmbs (2) back row - both untopped
bkxmbs (2) second to last row - one topped and one untopped
jtrxmbs (2) second row - one topped and one uptopped
first row - these are plants i am giving away






super silver haze x medical bag seed






bubba kush x medical bag seed topped






jack the ripper x medical bag seed topped












5 plants on right- back row-- santa cruz kush left, pure kush center, jack the ripper right. front row-- purple kush left, bubba kush center, and mystery strain x mbs






super silver haze scrogged....in blue cups are bkxmbs which have not yet shown sex...just put em in flower room.






beautifully trained bubba kush plant


----------



## jcdws602 (May 6, 2010)

Looking great....................that super silver haze is a stretchy one huh........and those bubbas are looking real pretty.....Some of the attachments didn't work I clicked on them and it said something about invalid attachment.............how long you gonna veg all those new seedlings for??


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

Yeah all the pics didnt work, i wanna see how them DP's are doing.
Everything looks great.

+REP!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 6, 2010)

which ones didnt work? DP is doing great! not sure how long i will veg whiteberry x redwood kush


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

all these didn't work for me.
Good to kno the DP's are doing good, my are doing ok, a lil slower then usual but not much.
Well all my babies, not just the DP's lol


white berry x redwood kush seedlings (3) are in front and (2) deep purples are in back.

outdoor kush' cloned from plants in 12/12 - purple kush left, bubba kush center, and pure kush right

sshxmbs (2) back row - both untopped
bkxmbs (2) second to last row - one topped and one untopped
jtrxmbs (2) second row - one topped and one uptopped
first row - these are plants i am giving away

super silver haze x medical bag seed


bubba kush x medical bag seed topped


jack the ripper x medical bag seed topped


----------



## jcdws602 (May 6, 2010)

Yup same ones didn't show for me either....


----------



## aeviaanah (May 6, 2010)

updated post scroll down and look


----------



## jcdws602 (May 6, 2010)

Yup they worked now..........nice


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

aight i can see them now, how long have the DP's and WBxRW been vegging? 
Or are they in 12/12?
How many total plants do you going?


----------



## jadeshecky (May 7, 2010)

wow so pretty. keep up the good work.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 7, 2010)

Looking good Aev, I'm drooling over that (WB x RK)!

Looks like anything crossed with the SSH retains the wide internodal spacing huh? Did you get any short phenos from that at all?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 7, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yup they worked now..........nice


 thanks man!


SICC";4131675]aight i can see them now said:


> wow so pretty. keep up the good work.


thankyou!



d.c. beard said:


> Looking good Aev, I'm drooling over that (WB x RK)!
> 
> Looks like anything crossed with the SSH retains the wide internodal spacing huh? Did you get any short phenos from that at all?


 yes all i got with the super silver haze was the crazy node spacing...ive had about 10 or so to see so far...no short phenos...i probably could have kept her shorter using cfls and training her but i decided to just let them grow as they wish....only topped one of two of each....except ssh. im really digging the bk x mbs. i think i will have something good.....


----------



## d.c. beard (May 9, 2010)

Cool man, keep the pics coming!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 13, 2010)

The SSHxMBS seems like a light hog lol. Loving the grow! Subscribed for sure.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 13, 2010)

hey pbfseedco thanks for stopping by i should have more pics up this weekend...they are really growing fast now


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2010)

nice, i cant wait!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2010)

as of now i will bud plants for about 10 weeks. possibly super silver haze and ajck the ripper even longer. here are a few to show how they are doing. buds are forming real nice on pure kush....id say they are choice as of right now....bk is not too far behind...

as far as the veg room....deep purples and whiteberryx redwood kush are doing great. just strollin along. i plan to veg them out once flower room is finished....they should be nice and big by then....





pure kush







bubba kush






untopped bkxmbs






super silver haze scrogged on left and a couple of the bred plants on right. plants in blue cups are bkxmbs which have not yet shown sex.






group shot


----------



## jcdws602 (May 14, 2010)

That pure Kush is starting to get frosty.........does she have a smell yet????


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2010)

Hell yeah, everything looks really good!

+REP


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 15, 2010)

That's good shit. I got 2 Pure Kush's that are 1 1/2 weeks behind yours with the 12/12. Fun to look at.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 15, 2010)

The two small bubba kush x bagseed in the flower room showed sex this morning....one male, one female. this is good news. as i plan to use pollen from bk x bagseed to breed with a few nugs here and there. 

Here are three images of the plants i have vegging of deep purple and white berry x redwood kush. neither have yet shown sex. 







three white berry x redwood kush on left and two deep purple on right






deep purple






white berry x redwood kush


----------



## aeviaanah (May 15, 2010)

SICC";4163612]Hell yeah said:


> That's good shit. I got 2 Pure Kush's that are 1 1/2 weeks behind yours with the 12/12. Fun to look at.


Right on ill stop by and check em out. Thanks!

JCDWS, couldnt quote your post, Pure kush is startin to get frosty smells real good too, i think she is a keeper. She smells like a sweet indica a little fruity.


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

The Deep purples look nice, i cant wait to see them bud


----------



## jcdws602 (May 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> JCDWS, couldnt quote your post, Pure kush is startin to get frosty smells real good too, i think she is a keeper. She smells like a sweet indica a little fruity.


Yeah she looks good.....maybe a good one to breed.......??


----------



## jadeshecky (May 16, 2010)

looking good man, have you sprouted the master kush yet?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yeah she looks good.....maybe a good one to breed.......??


 pure kush, definately a strain to breed. ill know more as time passes.


jadeshecky said:


> looking good man, have you sprouted the master kush yet?


no i havent sprouted master kush yet, i will this next coming grow. thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 20, 2010)

man this bud is smelling so good. it is interesting smelling how different one bkx mbs is compared to another bk x mbs.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 20, 2010)

I would love too see


----------



## jcdws602 (May 20, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> man this bud is smelling so good. it is interesting smelling how different one bkx mbs is compared to another bk x mbs.


The variation amongst different pheno types is always interesting.......I remember I grew 3 beans from a cross a buddy of mine bred......all 3 were so different......it's exciting to see ...... ............especially if you did the cross


----------



## d.c. beard (May 21, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> The variation amongst different pheno types is always interesting.......I remember I grew 3 beans from a cross a buddy of mine bred......all 3 were so different......it's exciting to see ...... ............especially if you did the cross



Yep, I've got 5 different phenos all from a cross I made going right now and they're all different. It makes it a lot more interesting if you ask me!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 21, 2010)

not sure if i posted this but the two bkxmbs in the blue cups ended up being one male and one female. now i have some pollen. i will chuck some at the best female, in a week or so i will have decided.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 21, 2010)

How far do you keep your male from your female?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2010)

i usually veg all seedlings together obviously because i dont know the sex... after sex is shown i know i have a few weeks to get male out. during these few weeks i choose the best male and kill all others....right now male is in living room under his own light by the fire place. just waiting for the pods to open. about thirty-five feet away, with two walls in between.


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

nice, so when you pollinate its gonna be your BKxMBS F2's.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2010)

im thinking of backcrossing to the bubba, pollinating the pure kush and the bkxmbs as well. pure kush is up there with the greats.


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

Yeah that would be nice, im lookin forward to the Pure Kush


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2010)

super silver haze






pure kush






group flower






bubba kush


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

Hell yeah man, im loving the bud porn.
for some reason that first pic looks really cool with those two long tops.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2010)

ya i know its all v-split dominant


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

That's sick. I'll shoot a couple pics of both my Pure Kush's at 2 weeks flowering sometime tonight. I gotta pull em all out tonight anyway. You know why. Lol. All your shit is lookin fantastic. Good luck with the breeding. The PK is definately an aggressive plant if you so choose it.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 24, 2010)

Looking great bro, you got that little area full of buds mang!


----------



## jcdws602 (May 24, 2010)

That pure kush sure looks good


----------



## notoriousb (May 25, 2010)

booya! it's exploding buds in there man 

no issues with those tallest tops being so close to the light tho?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 26, 2010)

thanks everyone for the kind words. i am a little over stocked for the size room, this has led to a little powdery mildew problem, it is under control tho. the tallest plant is a little close to the light but its ok.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 27, 2010)

Uh oh, better talk to NB then!


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2010)

i hope you can keep the PM under control, that stuff can be killer.


----------



## notoriousb (May 27, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Uh oh, better talk to NB then!


just burn the house down and collect the insurance! 



aeviaanah said:


> thanks everyone for the kind words. i am a little over stocked for the size room, this has led to a little powdery mildew problem, it is under control tho. the tallest plant is a little close to the light but its ok.


kidding aside, PM sucks! 
how many plants have you found it on so far?


----------



## d.c. beard (May 27, 2010)

Haha, sorry Aev but that was funny NB!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> just burn the house down and collect the insurance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i am getting ready to! lol.!!
my purple kush is taking the hardest hit, it has damn near killed the plant, still got good lookin buds on it tho. small patches can be found on almost everyplant. i have 6 fans blowing around air, i have an exhaust fan pulling from hood to outdoors. i have been using baking soda and a water mixture with a few drops of dish soap....this has helped keep it under control. i am so late in the game i really dont know what to do. tops are still fine. any extra advice? i am week 5 of 12 12 on monday


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2010)

i just picked up some serenade disease control which is bacillus subtilis. i also bought some safer brand fungicide which is a sulfur based spray.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 29, 2010)

I've heard good things about that Serenade stuff on here before, maybe that'll do the trick for ya? I'd get a dehumidifier too maybe, I think I read that if you keep your RH below 50% all the time then PM and a few other nasties can't take hold in the garden.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2010)

bkx mbs best phenos






bk x mbs






bkx mbs






bkx mbs topped second best phenos

______






pure kush

________






super silver haze

_______







bubba kush

_____________


----------



## swelchjohn (May 29, 2010)

MM. I'm harvesting BK soon as well, just thought I would see how it looks. Gorgeous.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2010)

bk is usually much better at this point. this powdery is really takin a tole. i lose lots of fan leaves every week.


----------



## jcdws602 (May 29, 2010)

Damn dat sux man......I never really have a prob with powdery mildew......I keep my flowering area pretty dry.........


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2010)

they are still doing good just not to full potential. did you see picture update? im gonna dip em today just not sure if i should dip em with the sulfur or serenade.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 30, 2010)

That Bubba looks bomb man!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 30, 2010)

Like you said there still lookin good, lot's of trich's early too! So are you seeing a lot of differences between your BKxMB and BK?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> That Bubba looks bomb man!


 thankyou


PBFseedco. said:


> Like you said there still lookin good, lot's of trich's early too! So are you seeing a lot of differences between your BKxMB and BK?


 the bk x mbs' have real dark leaves and have a different smell to them. very interesting.


----------



## Tatan (May 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> bkx mbs best phenos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump  really nice plants


----------



## jcdws602 (May 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> they are still doing good just not to full potential. *did you see picture update? *im gonna dip em today just not sure if i should dip em with the sulfur or serenade.


Hadn't seen the pic update.....those bkxmbs are looking pretty nice......


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2010)

thanks for stoppin by tatan, thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2010)

so do i need to cure different as i have this powdery mildew problem? i was thinking of maybe doing a water cure instead of with jars. seems to me the powdery mildew will take over in a damp jar. any suggestions? gonna chuck some bkxmbs pollen today...pistils are already dying on most plants.....most have lost vigor also- cant support themselves. i will be pollinating one nug of most all plants.
i may be moving the next grow away from the two closets this was i can get rid of the powdery mildew problem.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 1, 2010)

I would hang-dry em until they're crisp and then jar. If they need to be reconstituted a bit just toss a fresh fan leaf in the jar and seal it back up for a day or two.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 2, 2010)

u dont think this will create a good environment for powdery mildew to thrive? or does it need living plant matter?


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yes i am getting ready to! lol.!!
> my purple kush is taking the hardest hit, it has damn near killed the plant, still got good lookin buds on it tho. small patches can be found on almost everyplant. i have 6 fans blowing around air, i have an exhaust fan pulling from hood to outdoors. i have been using baking soda and a water mixture with a few drops of dish soap....this has helped keep it under control. i am so late in the game i really dont know what to do. tops are still fine. any extra advice? i am week 5 of 12 12 on monday


air movement can actually spread the PM so it really leaves the indoor grower in a pickle since constant air movement is so key.

I had to pull my 6 master kush's at week 6 because they were taking the hardest hit from the PM and I didnt want them to continue to spread the spores so I just pulled them. I had been using the baking soda mix and it definitely works but only keeps it at bay for a day or so before needing to reapply. I dont have any experience with the serenade so hopefully that works a little better but I would keep my intake and exhaust fan on but turn off my oscillating fans when lights are off because that's when it grows and spreads with more ease. Ive heard both theories that it does need live plant to continue growing but Ive also heard that it doesnt so I stuck on the safe side and went with the latter and let my buds get pretty damn dry before jarring them. and by that point the PM shouldnt have enough hold to continue growing. after about a week of drying, I jarred my master kush and didnt have any more issues. fucking hate PM!!  lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 3, 2010)

right on..so after u harvested mk early the powdery mildew didnt show up anywhere else?

im at week 6 next monday and all pistils have died off....will buds continue to ripen and fatten up?


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> right on..so after u harvested mk early the powdery mildew didnt show up anywhere else?
> 
> im at week 6 next monday and all pistils have died off....will buds continue to ripen and fatten up?


nope.
and yea the buds should still grow, but Im not too sure of the affect from pistils dying off. I could see it hurting yield but could also see the arguement that it doesnt. definitely worth it to treat them tho and take the dead pistils over mildewy bud, imo.
good luck on the PM war. you'll be overprepared for the next batch


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 3, 2010)

lots of strains


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 4, 2010)

I would think as the plant matter dries out the mildew would subside. Doesn't mildew need moisture to survive?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 5, 2010)

this is why i was wanting to do a water cure, i would be able to cure and wash the bud at the same time.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I get what you're saying, but i don't know, somehow bud + water = bad news in my head. I've read about it before, but I think I'd probably want to see someone else do it first. So I guess you could be my someone else if you do it. lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

how is everything going?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2010)

sup sicc and dc...buds are doing good i am around week 6.5 of 12/12. looking good bud not full potential as i have lost lots of large fan leaves along the way. the bred plants are doing the best as the powdery mildew did not get a chance to get to em. i am really digging the jtrx mbs and bk x mbs. i took a bk x mbs and used his pollen to pollinate everything in the room. seeds are already forming on some plants. my plan as of now is to see how things are looking around week 8 and start the flush....i will then harvest tops around week 9.5 and let lower bud sites ripen for another week or two. dp and wb x redwood kush are growing great also still under cfls ...just put a timer on there so they can get some rest now from 24/0 to 18/6. out door bk, pk, and pure kush are doing real good. leaves are pointing upwards and they are soakin in the sun. i also have a sour diesel outside now which i will clone here shortly. just have been treating for the mild spider mites she had.

water cure works good i did some of my outdoor plants...maybe ill split it up and do a comparison. ill let you know.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

damn that PM 

At least it didnt get all the plants, sounds like the others are doing well.
Are you able to get any pics up? i would love to see some porn


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 8, 2010)

How'd you do the water cure bro? And what did it do to the bud, like appearance-wise?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well at least you got the pm under control......What Sour Diesel cut did you get???


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> How'd you do the water cure bro? And what did it do to the bud, like appearance-wise?


 for water cure you just fill a jar around 70 percent...fill with water and put lid on...every day just pour out the water and refill with fresh water....you will notice ppm of water in and out will change greatly...ppm out will slowly be lowered. after a week of this bud should be ready. makes the bud darker but it tastes better and is smoother when inhaled. bag appeal doesnt look as good but is as potent. 
[QUOTE="SICC";4260515]damn that PM 

At least it didnt get all the plants, sounds like the others are doing well.
Are you able to get any pics up? i would love to see some porn [/QUOTE]
yea i got PM under control....pics will come this weekend aight?!

jcdws, not sure what sour deisel cut i got. a friend just gave me a clone. havent looked much into this strain...this a good one?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a couple different cuts........one you can get in seed form from reserva privada seed co.....and the other is clone only.......powerful smoke.....she is a weird smelling plant I'll tell ya that........


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are a few new ones taken today. Week 7 of 12 12 starts monday. The plan is still to flush at week 8 and harvest at week 9. I will only harvest top nugs and let bottoms finish with a mild nutrient solution for remaining weeks.






super silver haze x medical bag seed - after breeding with bag seed more trichomb production is noticed. when rubbed she smells like lemony pine, similar to super silver haze. nugs are tighter than mother






here is super silver haze that was scrogged...she was hit hard by pm but has pulled through and put lots of energy to the big buds in the middle. growing real fluffy, minimal trich production, and real airy...this may be due to stress of pm attacks and pm treatment.






jack the ripper x medical bag seed....i think i may have also made this strain better...she has larger calyxs, more pistils, and is denser. brighter in color than her mother due to so many silver pistils. this image does not due justice to her bright white appearance. smells like pine cones. i will definitely continue breeding her offspring. she smells more indica-ish than her mother who seems to be more on sativa side. i have brought out bigger fan leaves also.






Not sure if she is better than her mother as her mother is a hard contestant to beat. A couple differences between the two - dark leaves....both bk x mbs have really got dark leaves which is desired by me. she smells better than her mother and has similar trich production. appears to be denser. bubba kush mother was also hit hard by pm, affecting the comparison. 






pure kush who lives on the deep red end of the flower room...i believe this has helped with trichomb production as she has the most out of all. real dense buds and great smell all contribute to good reasons to keeping this strain around. i have a clone of her in the backyard. when rubbed she has a real heavy indica smell...that of a purple kush or purple indica. this plant was also hit hard by pm but has pulled through....potential was lost on this plant as lots of large fan leaves were attacked.






here is a look focused on right side of grow room...looking at just the large colas- the two up top on the far right are super silver haze...and next to that in back center is sshxmbs. the cola on far right is jtrxmbs....looking up close bottom right corner we have another jtrxmbs (topped) and a bkxmbs which is a little hard to see in bottom right corner.






here is another group shot, just under vented hps- jack the ripper in back and bubba kush in front...purple kush and santa cruz kush arent shown but they are far right...they were really attacked hard by pm...which has been treated since and they are just hanging in there with small dense nugs. they were bred and i do have clones of both to give them another shot. right in the middle front you can see the bkxmbs untopped and how dense she is. again- far left is ssh in the back is sshx mbs, in front of those are jtr x mbs, and in front of that is bk x mbs. big height difference! hope you enjoy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice update, im loving the bud porn


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, nothing wrong with improving the stain! Looks like you thinned things out a bit, that should help with your humidity.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 12, 2010)

That BKxMBS looks so so Tastey! Lovin It MAN!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 15, 2010)

why thankyou! i just popped some trainwreck x early skunk, some master kush, and some more bk x mbs f1, and jtr xmbs f1. a total of 25 seeds were put into dixie cups, no germination. 3 oz dixie cups fliled with a fresh bag of foxfarm (the sea stuff)

curious to see what happens by skipping the germination steps. 

i also made a bubbler cloner....took a few clones of the deep purple and white berry x redwood kush. i labeled accordingly as i do not know sex yet.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh yeah I just made a bubble cloner too (about a month ago)........I'm loving it too.....I was using a propagation tray with dome.....in rockwool cubes.....for the longest.....I always had great results but I had to tend to clones all to frequent.....with the bubble cloner I just cut dip in hormone solution and straight into the bubble cloner.....no misting no dome no more buying rockwool cubes...I just forget about them and before you know it roots......

You got some trainwreck x early skunk sounds interesting..........


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> why thankyou! i just popped some trainwreck x early skunk, some master kush, and some more bk x mbs f1, and jtr xmbs f1. a total of 25 seeds were put into dixie cups, no germination. 3 oz dixie cups fliled with a fresh bag of foxfarm (the sea stuff)
> 
> curious to see what happens by skipping the germination steps.
> 
> i also made a bubbler cloner....took a few clones of the deep purple and white berry x redwood kush. i labeled accordingly as i do not know sex yet.


I say 24 out of 25!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 16, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Ohh yeah I just made a bubble cloner too (about a month ago)........I'm loving it too.....I was using a propagation tray with dome.....in rockwool cubes.....for the longest.....I always had great results but I had to tend to clones all to frequent.....with the bubble cloner I just cut dip in hormone solution and straight into the bubble cloner.....no misting no dome no more buying rockwool cubes...I just forget about them and before you know it roots......
> 
> You got some trainwreck x early skunk sounds interesting..........


ya im curious to see how well she grows....has anyone heard of early skunk? i decided not to spray them the first day i took em and i came home the next day and they hadnt even wilted...came home today, same thing...no wilt. i sprayed em with a little water anyway. it is working great.


PBFseedco. said:


> I say 24 out of 25!


24 out of 25 sprout rate?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never smoked early skunk but trainwreck is the shizznip......heres what I found on early skunk......




"Early Skunk brings together the bulk and vigour of Skunk #1 and the outdoor hardiness of Early Pearl in a turbo-charged cannabis hybrid that can grow happily in the garden, on the balcony or in any outdoor location with access to direct sunlight."


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 16, 2010)

ya i remember reading that somewhere....i search up "strain" followed by genetics. "early skunk genetics" in yahoo or google...usually i find lots of good information. im really digging the whiteberry x redwood kush. beautiful color unlike no other i have seen.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> ya i remember reading that somewhere....i search up "strain" followed by genetics. "early skunk genetics" in yahoo or google...usually i find lots of good information. im really digging the whiteberry x redwood kush. beautiful color unlike no other i have seen.


When you flowering them??


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 17, 2010)

not sure, havent thought that far ahead! they havent even popped yet!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> not sure, havent thought that far ahead! they havent even popped yet!


I guess I should of wrote which ones I was talking bout........... deep purple and whiteberry x redwood kush cross....lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Throw up a pic of that DP


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> 24 out of 25 sprout rate?


Ya, I plant directly into the soil myself. I also put saran wrap over the top with a rubber band around it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I guess I should of wrote which ones I was talking bout........... deep purple and whiteberry x redwood kush cross....lol


I am on the last week of flower for the top nugs, i will start first flush today. I will let some tops go a little longer...(super silver haze, jack the ripper) most indicas are ripe now. All lower nugs are going to have a week or two to finish off. When the room is free the dp and wb x rwk will be flowered. Post some pics of your babies. Ever flower yours?


SICC";4296017]Throw up a pic of that DP :D[/QUOTE]
Ill take some pictures a little later bro...ill post em up tonight.
[quote="PBFseedco. said:


> Ya, I plant directly into the soil myself. I also put saran wrap over the top with a rubber band around it.


Yea i already got 11 sprouts comming up...two look to be twins. This is waay easier than dealing with germination, the stress of the transfer is not worth it.


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 24, 2010)

cantt wait to see the new grow man : )


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I am on the last week of flower for the top nugs, i will start first flush today. I will let some tops go a little longer...(super silver haze, jack the ripper) most indicas are ripe now. All lower nugs are going to have a week or two to finish off. When the room is free the dp and wb x rwk will be flowered. Post some pics of your babies. Ever flower yours?


Which ones the whiteberry cross or the bubba cross???Well I haven't flower neither yet.....but the bubba crosses are looking good........I like how compact the internodes are..hopefully I get a male to do some regular breeding if not I'll just do some fem breeding.....my sour diesel are looking great I just crossed them with some grape romulan....beans are forming as we speak.......haven't took any pics lately but I'll get some soon to show you how the diesel is coming along...


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2010)

im here with ya aveniea


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 25, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> cantt wait to see the new grow man : )


me either! hah



jcdws602 said:


> Which ones the whiteberry cross or the bubba cross???Well I haven't flower neither yet.....but the bubba crosses are looking good........I like how compact the internodes are..hopefully I get a male to do some regular breeding if not I'll just do some fem breeding.....my sour diesel are looking great I just crossed them with some grape romulan....beans are forming as we speak.......haven't took any pics lately but I'll get some soon to show you how the diesel is coming along...


 right on man let me know feel free to post any pictures here as you wish. i am getting ready to flower white berry cross. bubba crosses are almost ready to harvest.



theexpress said:


> im here with ya aveniea


 right on man...whats up?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sour Diesel 37 days in flowering


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

nice bud porn 


Yo AE what's good man? how things going?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Sour Diesel 37 days in flowering


 looking real good man. a dense plant like that- watch out for powdery mildew....
[QUOTE="SICC";4325080]nice bud porn 


Yo AE what's good man? how things going?[/QUOTE]
things are goin good. harvested the bk, purple kush, and santa cruz kush. these are hit hardest by pm. i am doing a water cure for all buds with mildew found on them. ive heard some good stuff about water curing for problem harvests. im thinking this should clean out the mold. 

here are a few new ones...i am going to let these finish for another week or two. 






seedlings started - jtrx mbs, bkxmbs, trainwreckx early skunk, master kush






white berry x redwood kush on left and deep purples on right. a few clones of bk, ssh, pure kush, and santa cruz kush in there to. 
out of three white berry x redwood kush i got two females and one unknown...of the deep purple i have one female and one unknown.






whiteberry x redwood kush...trippy image






outdoor kush' bk is on right....back is purple kush and left is pure kush. plants went into flower in may and are trying to revert back to veg.






sour diesel






bk x mbs almost ready to chop.






colas in back are super silver haze x mbs, two in front are jack the ripper x mbs. no mildew 






group shot.






bubba kush harvested last night...will be watercured because of pm.






bubba kush harvest macro


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice, that bubba looks delicious 
I'm lookin forward to see how that DP's does in flowering. I've only seen the water method once, and it was this thread i followed a while back. I wanted to try it but idk if i could put my fresh buds into water lol
Those outdoors look amazing, cant wait to see those in a month. When will you be harvesting the rest of the plants you got flowering?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 26, 2010)

i just finished transplanting all seedlings into there own container. forget germinating guys. straight into soil works best. out of 35 or so seeds...only two did not come up. i bought little paper dixie cups and filled with soil...works great. paper cups degrade fast also after transplanting today i noticed some roots already made it through paper. the way i see it- germinating is a waste of a few days and time. popped em and two days later all of them were up. i had to break a few apart as there were two in some cups. 

the bubble cloner i made works wonders...cut back cloning time from over 3-4 weeks to two weeks. all clones from the first batch already have roots. never wilted only jtr lost two fan leaves all others are looking like the day i cut em off. 

i fed sativa dominants a half dose today and am looking to harvest next weekend or the weekend after. bk x mbs and pure kush should be harvested tommorow or later in the week. they were not fed today, continued flush.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 26, 2010)

So the bubble cloner is the shit huh.........I just love how simple and effective it is........


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 28, 2010)

ya it is amazing.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you harvest yet?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 29, 2010)

i harvested bubba kush x mbs tops, bubba kush, santa cruz kush, pure kush, and purple kush.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

i just been chillin avenia man congrats on your nice looking bubba harvest


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks man.... the express =chitown smokin?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah its me


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 30, 2010)

Some dank stuff in here, bummer bout the pm on the bk. I've always wanted to try the water cure, I hear the bag appeal is worse, but taste & density are suppose to be fine. Subd to watch the rest flower.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on the harvest bro, what'd you crop out at?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah its me


 right on man good to hear from you...what you been up to?


Someguy15 said:


> Some dank stuff in here, bummer bout the pm on the bk. I've always wanted to try the water cure, I hear the bag appeal is worse, but taste & density are suppose to be fine. Subd to watch the rest flower.


 ya itll be alright...just starting to realize im going to have to drop some money down on ventilation etc if i want to grow this many plants in such a small area. pm really takes a tole on overall size/density/weight.


d.c. beard said:


> Congrats on the harvest bro, what'd you crop out at?


 did weigh it wet but ill let you know when its dry...the only stuff i harvested is the stuff that had the pm bad. small chicken shit nugs. nothin good except bk and pure kush....pure kush looks to be the best strain i got right now...it is so dense compared to others. i still have my good stuff to harvest yet. go a few pages back i just posted an update.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 30, 2010)

So the pure kush is better than the bk.........she did look nice......ohh and did you cross anything into the pure kush to get beans????


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> did weigh it wet but ill let you know when its dry...the only stuff i harvested is the stuff that had the pm bad. small chicken shit nugs. nothin good except bk and pure kush....pure kush looks to be the best strain i got right now...it is so dense compared to others. i still have my good stuff to harvest yet. go a few pages back i just posted an update.


...checking it out now...!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweet bro, you got some phatty nugs about to come down in there! What's up with the orange walls in the veg room though? lol

So was the scrog on the SSH worth it? Damn things grow straight like a tomato plant if you ask me, bu I just staked and lassoed it like I always do and didn't have much of a problem with it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 1, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Sweet bro, you got some phatty nugs about to come down in there! What's up with the orange walls in the veg room though? lol
> 
> So was the scrog on the SSH worth it? Damn things grow straight like a tomato plant if you ask me, bu I just staked and lassoed it like I always do and didn't have much of a problem with it.


 scrog did help with training and support of large nugs at end of flower. dont think it made much of a difference on yield...it would have probably if pm didnt spread all over the place. orange walls? lol when i bought the house, closet in second bedroom was painted orange. i took of mylar and havent put it back yet.


jcdws602 said:


> So the pure kush is better than the bk.........she did look nice......ohh and did you cross anything into the pure kush to get beans????


just judging on density and trichomb production...pure kush appears to be better. we will see when i smoke the two side by side.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 17, 2010)

Sup everyone who follows this grow, sorry for lack of updates. I just cleaned out flower room today and moved all clones/veg plants over. I installed a ventilation system which consists of two squirrel cage fans that pull air out from closet through attic and to outside. I only set up one 400watt mh for now...all plants can fit comfortably under this amount for a while. Harvest went well and i am enjoying smoking my bred plants especially jack the ripper x mbs..






jack the ripper x mbs pheno2....tastes so good....high in thc too






jack the ripper x mbs pheno 2 just before harvest- somewhere close to 11 weeks i think. I have yet to smoke this






Newly remodeled flower room. Strains within this picture are: 

Pure kush
Bubba kush
Jack the ripper x mbs (Bastard jack)
Super silver haze
Master Kush
Trainwreck x earlyskunk 
Bubba kush x mbs (Bastard bubba)
Purple Kush
Santa Cruz kush
Deep Purple 
White berry x redwood kush













Still got a bubba kush, purple kush, sour diesel, and santa cruz kush growing outdoors. Got any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice AE that JTR looks great 

Cant wait to see the other plants flower, are you going to do any more crosses?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 18, 2010)

Last round i successfully crossed a male bk x mbs with:

jack the ripper
super silver haze x mbs 1, 2 + 3
super silver haze
bubba kush x mbs 1 + 2
pure kush
jack the ripper x mbs 1 + 2

seeds from purple kush and santacruz kush arent viable due to pm. both deep purples and all 3 whiteberry x redwoodkush turned out to be female...i got three master kush's- hopefully i get a male from one. I also would like to see a trainwreck x early skunk male.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to kno the DP's are female, all the seeds i grew never made it lol, Its TGA's most Indica strain too, have you thought about crossing with it?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 18, 2010)

i will cross with it...not sure which males i have yet.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice update man....thought you had abandoned the thread....jk...........anyways.......looks good....nice fresh start......new ventilation.......cant wait to see the new batch growing nugs...........so how was the pure kush smoke wise???


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 19, 2010)

pure kush was attacked by pm....the smoke after water cure was ok...i still have high hopes this is one of my best strains.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the remodeled flower room bro, looks good! The fans should remedy your PM probs for sure. And I like the mylar too.

Looks like you'll be joining me in the fun of transplanting soon too! haha


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 20, 2010)

heres a picture i just photoshopped together. its a pan that holds about 10 gallons....bottom feed and when they are finished turn the valve and drain into a 5 gal bucket. yes transplant is comming soon!


----------



## I am AOS (Jul 23, 2010)

Subscribed! =D


----------



## d.c. beard (Jul 27, 2010)

Auto-watering in it's simplest form!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

How thing going man?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 30, 2010)

sup everyone. things are going good, i am currently smoking on last harvest...half of it is great the other half my ol lady seems to think is great...so it is a win win. i still have seen a little pm on these guys in veg which isnt a suprise because alot are clones from last grow. i dipped all plants in neem oil/water mix about a week ago, some didnt respond too well (burned a few leaves) all are doing great now tho. just waiting for a good time to flip lights.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 30, 2010)

oh i also just went to the indoor garden expo in San Francisco. it costs 10 dollars to get in and i came home with probably 300-400 dollars worth of nutrients...they were handing samples out like candy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 30, 2010)

damn you lucky bastard! lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 31, 2010)

For reals.......


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 31, 2010)

fuck I knew I shouldve went


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2010)

yea it was great...got nutrients from all the big companies. hows everyone doin?


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good.........Im bout to harvest that sour diesel.....in 2-3 weeks...........one pheno is super frosty and the other isnt as frosty but has huge buds.........got some whiteberry and 1 bubba cross about 10 days in too so.......see how that goes.....


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> oh i also just went to the indoor garden expo in San Francisco. it costs 10 dollars to get in and i came home with probably 300-400 dollars worth of nutrients...they were handing samples out like candy.


My buddy was there running the Hydro Innovations booth right outside the door, did ya get a chance to check that out?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Good.........Im bout to harvest that sour diesel.....in 2-3 weeks...........one pheno is super frosty and the other isnt as frosty but has huge buds.........got some whiteberry and 1 bubba cross about 10 days in too so.......see how that goes.....


 Right on! i have a good feeling about the whiteberry x redwood kush....ever smoked any of these? i like the color. ill post some pictures up soon.



d.c. beard said:


> My buddy was there running the Hydro Innovations booth right outside the door, did ya get a chance to check that out?


 i didnt stop at any outdoor booths...didnt see any, just some displays. i just wanted to get inside! yes we came out fat in sample nutrients, i am getting ready to try humboldt nutrients, something i have been wanting to try for quit some time. i think i have a male master kush which is good news. i also may have a male bk x mbs. I NEED MALES WITH STRONG GENETICS! lol! what do you think of master kush?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

cant wait for the pics


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Things are looking very well as could be expected from you love the strains and the set up..Been gone a while but im back and after i finish this ICE grow up in about 6-7 weeks I'll be running a scrog set up with some of the new purple kush seeds at attitude along with some pineapple chunk,as for now i'll see you soon.peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn im mad im so late to this thread but i found it.Good plants nice setup.+ rep


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 7, 2010)

fuck i just typed a long ass update and lost it all! ok here is goes again...you fuckers better read this!

I just added the 400 watt hps. I used cfls to start these plants, and a 400 mh up to this point. 

I have been using GH maxigrow as my main source of macro nutrients, a bunch of additives have been added along the way such as - humboldt nutrients roots, cal mag, great white myco, age old grow myco, dnf gold, botanicare organic compost, ff big bloom, dutch master silica, dnf enhance, extreme nutrients roottonic, im not sure if this is a good idea to jump around but i usually add around 3/4 to 1/2 strength. 

One week i water with maxigrow and an additive such as myco or cal mag, then the next water will be a few of these additives listed above. I water from below similar to a flood and drain, only difference is it is all done manually...I think this method may not work well to additives with particles that are unable to dissolve such as myco...in this case i will water from top. I add about 10 gallons of water and then kick the drain to collect the remaining water after plants have had enough time to soak it up. I feed the outdoor plants the leftover water from the indoor plants.

Outdoor plants all went into flower earlier this year due to the wierd weather (excluding sour diesel). I think this was beneficial as now i have a ton of small branches which will turn into bud sites. Ill let you know how it works out. 

Plants are starting to get tall so i am cutting back lights, i think i am around 18/6 right now....started at 24/0. I take an hour or so off each day. 

Outdoor plants are-
bubba kush (female)
pure kush (female)
sour diesel (female)
purple kush (female)

indoor plants are-

deep purple (3 females, 1 hydro)
white berry x redwood kush (2 females)
bastard bubba (bk x mbs) (1 male)
bastard jack (jtr x mbs) (1 female, 1 unknown)
bubba kush (2 females)
master kush (2 females, 1 male)
trainwreck x early skunk (1 female, 1 male)
super silver haze (1 female)

The deep purple hydro is in a typical 2-litre soda bottle. About 1/2 litre of water is kept at bottom with an airstone...plant seems to be happy. 

here are a few photos, feel free to ask any questions.

indoors:






before adding hps






before hps...big ones are deep purple and white berry x redwood kush...males are at far left.






after adding hps.
























master kush female

outdoors:






bubba kush in back, pure kush on right, and purple kush on left.












sour diesel






sour diesel


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 7, 2010)

haha thats why after every update i copy the whole thing just in case before i post it. The indoor looks good, cant wait to see them flower.
You got some bush's going outside, how old are they?
+REP!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL I hate when that shit happens.......I too copy everything before putting pics in......nice update.........outdoors ones are looking real good.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 7, 2010)

SICC";4488249]haha thats why after every update i copy the whole thing just in case before i post it. The indoor looks good said:


> LOL I hate when that shit happens.......I too copy everything before putting pics in......nice update.........outdoors ones are looking real good.......


 thanks man.....what are you up to these days? 

outdoor plants dont get much sunlight, as my yard is overgrown. they get full sun from about 7:00 to 3:30.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 7, 2010)

I had to toss the Bastard jack, i didnt have anywhere to put him. And i didnt want his pollen and the HH's pollen gettin mixed up just in case something got pollinated that i didnt selectivly do if that makes sense.
I think all the crosses came out well, the JTR's i grew out were a beasts, it was just a shame it was male.


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like the SD's bro! Hmmmm, SSHxSD....sounds good to me!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2010)

come to find out, the plant that i thought was sour diesel is not. i was informed yesterday that it is a type of granddaddy. not sure if this means granddaddy purple or some cross of. we'll see. not big on breeding plants i cant look up information on....unless i have to.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2010)

runnin 12/12 now.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds good, cant wait to see the bud porn


----------



## doc111 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking tight my friend! Can't wait to see some bud porn as well!


----------



## lazyeye (Aug 15, 2010)

hello aeviaanh, can u tell me wot the netting 
is 4?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

UPDATE - WEEK 1 12/12

I just fed the girls the a half dose of bloom nutrient....GH - maxibloom. They are starting to cluster up already...here are a few images. 

Indoor:






Group shot






Deep purple - 2 in FF soil and 1 hydro.






Deep purple - topped and lst tying. 






White berry x redwood kush - topped and lst tying.






Master kushs' growing traditionally- no tops or training.






Master kush in FF soil.






Bubba kush from clone...still deciding if i want to bud this one out or create a monster of her.

Outdoor:






Bubba kush on left and purple kush on right...Are around week 1 of flower. Middle is a jtr x mbs revegging..






Bubba kush on left and purple kush on right - they get fed leftovers from indoor.






Pure kush on left and Grandaddy on right.






Unknown purple strains.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice, im lookin forward to the DP's, cant wait to see the Bud 
The White berry x redwood kush is lookin good too, cant have too much Kush in the garden


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

yes kush is something i think i may have too much of. redwood kush, bubba kush, grandaddy kush, pure kush, purple kush, master kush...you name it! im planning on breeding master kush with deep purple....so i cant get back at ya.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool, that sounds like a nice cross, my pollination was a success so i will have about 3 crosses once flowering is over.
I will have Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights X Hollands Hope, Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana X Hollands Hope, and Medical Bagseed X Hollands Hope


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

im also doing master kush x master kush....[trainwreck x early skunk] x super silver haze...and i may backcross my bk x mbs to bk. ill have these seeds available


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

The TrainwrekxEarly skunk X SSH sounds good


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

we'll see how it does...id like to keep the yield of ssh while increasing potency. both have skunk genes so this will also be brought out a bit.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

btw, i havent used a ph or ppm reader this whole grow. nor ph up or down...im just sick of making growing such a chore....it shouldnt have to be this way.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never pH'd my water, or any of that stuff either. I feel the same way, i havent had a problem, so why waste the money on all that stuff. I think people just make it harder then it really is.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2010)

agree. i may end up phing in flower....just for shits and giggs. again i have too may plants and not enough room....


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> agree. i may end up phing in flower....just for shits and giggs.* again i have too may plants and not enough room*....


LOL, you & me kid.....I can totally share your pain on that one. I'm trying to make do with 12X30 and it JUST ain't enough. Plus I'm sort of in a "hole", with 10 to 14 foot walls all around, so the girls average 6/7 hours per day of direct sunlight. I will never see maximum potential.
On a happier note, I'm truly humbled by quality of your grow, kudos.........BB


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 16, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> LOL, you & me kid.....I can totally share your pain on that one. I'm trying to make do with 12X30 and it JUST ain't enough. Plus I'm sort of in a "hole", with 10 to 14 foot walls all around, so the girls average 6/7 hours per day of direct sunlight. I will never see maximum potential.
> On a happier note, I'm truly humbled by quality of your grow, kudos.........BB


i am getting sunlight from around 10 to 4 so you got me beat!...i have so many damn trees! thanks for the kind words.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 16, 2010)

hey everyone hows it goin? come check out this shirt i designed and vote for it eh? 

http://www.designbyhumans.com/vote/detail/77607?page=2


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 16, 2010)

haha nice, i hope you win homie


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 16, 2010)

How do you vote????


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 17, 2010)

you got to sign up...


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

I signed up and voted


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2010)

right on bro i appreciate it! these master kush are monsters!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice, i got a homie with some MK fem seeds, he has yet to germinate them but i cant wait till he does! haha
Lookin forward to seeing how yours turn out.
how are the ladies doing?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2010)

they are doin good. i decided to take the hydro deep purple out and veg the shit out of it tilll next grow. im going to transplant into the dwc bucket i got...when the time is right. i also took out the super silver haze, a bubba kush clone, and all three males. trainwreck x early skunk is dishin pollen already....so im collecting that. moving all the plants out has gave me some room. i may have to remove my watering tray and just go back to the ground level with dishes under the pots. i am losing head space quickly and there is some floor space that cant be taken up.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

About how tall are they now would you say?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2010)

man they are all different sizes....tallest is master kush at around 20"...which have not been trained. the deep purples and whiteberrys are around 12"-16" these have all been topped and pulled down. jtr x mbs is around 20". bk is around 8". top of soil to top of plant.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 23, 2010)

buds are formin both outdoor and indoor. harvest should be within 8 weeks or so for indicas and about 10 for sativas! currently feeding gh maxi bloom, fox farm open sesame, cal mag, gh flora sweetener, Humboldt county's own snow storm, mycorrhizae. ppm around 500-1000...alternating weeks for feeding. ph 6.0. 

current 79 deg
low 71
high 79

ro 29

no sign of insects or fungus  i will treat one last time for powdery mildew and they are off on there own till further notice!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to kno everything is back on track, cant wait to see them in full bloom!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

*OUTDOOR UPDATE: WEEK 3 (FIRST OUTDOOR GROW)*

Outdoors are looking good. Buds are forming nicely...going into flower and reverting back to veg then back to flower is a good thing. Just so damn bushy. I have a small spider mite problem, treated once last week with permethrin bomb in the shed...then i sprayed with a permethrin/azatrol mixture. This will be the only treatment till harvest as it is getting late. Treatments browned up pistil ends a bit...this is better than mites.







Purple kush (left) Pure kush (Middle) Bubba kush (Right)






Grandaddy purple






Bubba kush trained exactly how i wanted her - she is startin to do what she is told.






Bubba kush - you can see what the reveg and back to flower did to them. An underated but slow technique.






Pure Kush starting trich development.

Alternating waterings labeled week A + B. Week A the plants get GH Maxibloom at 1 tsp per gallon. I will also add calmag and mycorrhizae. Week B I will feed HCO snow storm, Humboldt roots or supernova (seaweed extract), GH floranectar, i will also add a little Foxfarm growbig once in a while. PPM of week A is around 1000 and week B 400-500. PH- 6.0


----------



## grokilla (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you prevent accidental pollination of surrounding buds when you spot-pollinate for seed production? What technique do you use? Whatever it is, its some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, got some nice bushes going, how long did you re-veg before you put em bac into flower?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

*INDOOR FLOWER ROOM UPDATE: WEEK 3*

Indoors are making me happy, no signs of spider mites or powdery mildew. SM are only about 30 feet away outdoors so keep fingers crossed. I decided to not spray a treatment in week 3 as it browned tips of pistils on outdoor plants. Temperatures are ranging from 73 to 88. RH 20-30. At the moment Trainwreck x Early skunk appears to have best early trichomb production. Here are a few pictures.






Sorry for the HPS pictures! Some dark room shots comming up. 2- 400watt hps now.






Left side of room






Right side of room






Trainwreck x early skunk






White berry x redwood kush






Bubba kush






Deep purple






Master kush






Master kush






This is either a white berry x redwood kush or a deep purple. Fat nugs.


Alternating waterings labeled week A + B. Week A the plants get GH Maxibloom at 1 tsp per gallon. I will also add calmag and mycorrhizae. Week B I will feed HCO snow storm, Humboldt roots or supernova (seaweed extract), GH floranectar, i will also add a little Foxfarm growbig once in a while. PPM of week A is around 1000 and week B 400-500. PH- 6.0. Room is currently drinking around 4 gallons of water.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> *OUTDOOR UPDATE: WEEK 3 (FIRST OUTDOOR GROW)*
> 
> Outdoors are looking good. Buds are forming nicely...going into flower and reverting back to veg then back to flower is a good thing. Just so damn bushy. I have a small spider mite problem, treated once last week with permethrin bomb in the shed...then i sprayed with a permethrin/azatrol mixture. This will be the only treatment till harvest as it is getting late. Treatments browned up pistil ends a bit...this is better than mites.
> 
> ...


AWW SHIT MAN I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT YOU....man everything is looking lovely.... you have a fucking arsenal of kush growing at the same time... i gotta admit ima lil jelous..... the ones outside look like bonafide short stocky kushes... and thats what i love to see... plus rep...


----------



## edd32 (Sep 1, 2010)

i wish i can do all of that loll how much u spent on a setup like that.. the setup u have indoor?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

*Breeding project and indoor veg:

*I am currently collecting pollen from master kush and bastard bubba. I have already collected pollen from trainwreck x early skunk.

I plan to breed tw x es with tw x es for the reason of preserving strain through seeds rather than clone. I will also do this with master kush. I may also play around with these two pollens with other strains such as deep purple and pure kush. I definately want to breed tw x early skunk with super silver haze to strengthen skunk genes.

I plan to backcross bastard bubba with bubba kush. Strengthen bubba genes and slowly outcross with male bagseed used to breed bastard bubba.







Bastard bubba givin pollen.






Master kush male showing sativa traits.






Master kush






Here is a deep purple in a dwc/bubbleponic setup. She is loving it too! Currently feeding her GH maxigrow and other additives.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> AWW SHIT MAN I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT YOU....man everything is looking lovely.... you have a fucking arsenal of kush growing at the same time... i gotta admit ima lil jelous..... the ones outside look like bonafide short stocky kushes... and thats what i love to see... plus rep...


Hah thanks man...yea grandaddy kush, pure kush, mendocino purple, purple kush, pure kush, master kush and bubba kush. good to hear from you, be sure to scroll down and look at indoor update.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

edd32 said:


> i wish i can do all of that loll how much u spent on a setup like that.. the setup u have indoor?


 i traded a piece of machinery for one light, and the other light (with hood) i payed full price for which was around 250 i think. i got the exhaust fan free at work...and ducting was around 20 dollars. i also spent around 15 or so on two fans. nutrients have been collected throughout the years from expos or store bought. probably got a 300-400 dollars in nutrients/pesticides. 200-300 dollars worth in samples too. you really only need to spend about 50-100 dollars or so for a complete balanced grow....arguably. i also spend around 20 each on both tds reader and ppm which is not needed. then you have soil and pots which are roughly 30 dollars. pays for itself in the first harvest.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

That DP looks good, those crosses sound nice as well


----------



## GODFREY1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice man. I can't wait to do some breeding. You got to many seeds let me know. Lol. Hey,I got no internet or comp for awhile now. Gotta come to the library. It sucks. Looks like you been holdin up alright. Bud looks nice. I'll be in more often soon. Still tryin to catch up every time but not here enough. Peace brother.


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 1, 2010)

Playing with those genetics is like playing with magic.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

SICC";4587028]That DP looks good said:


> Nice man. I can't wait to do some breeding. You got to many seeds let me know. Lol. Hey,I got no internet or comp for awhile now. Gotta come to the library. It sucks. Looks like you been holdin up alright. Bud looks nice. I'll be in more often soon. Still tryin to catch up every time but not here enough. Peace brother.


i will have too many seeds!



Sure Shot said:


> Playing with those genetics is like playing with magic.


 hah! yes i cant wait for this harvest...its gonna be a good one.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

is this where you guys look around middle of week 2? week 3 actually begins on saturday.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah man i'd say you're right one track. They're doing really well for 3 weeks.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey man great job good info too. I wanted to get that purple kush from attitude seed bank did you get it from there? I really want to get something purple let me know where.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

i got purple kush from a club in oakland ca. called harborside.....not sure if she is a purple phenotype.


----------



## TitoM (Sep 2, 2010)

great thread subscribed


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Sep 2, 2010)

congrats on pollen


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> congrats on pollen


 hah thanks...im really crossing my fingers everything goes to as planned.


TitoM said:


> great thread subscribed


 hey good to have ya around man! any questions let me know.

ran into a couple of fungus gnat larvae today...was checking runoff water (which was 6.5) and noticed the little guys by the hundreds. i flushed with ph balanced water....then watered with permethrin and then flushed again. i then added nutrient enriched water. i also foliar sprayed with neem and permethrin lightly, ill let everyone know how they are doing in the mornin. this may be stressful...had to do it.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bad ass update......everything is looking great ......hey I left a message in the visitors section.........your pm box is full and I couldnt send you a message.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Bad ass update......everything is looking great ......hey I left a message in the visitors section.........your pm box is full and I couldnt send you a message.....


i deleted all messages in pm box. ill take a look at the message in visitor section.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2010)

just thought id post a few images of a previous grow...this is a dwc/bubbleponics...1 gal reservoir. bubba kush.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

That Bubba you had was a Beauty


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4595267]That Bubba you great was a Beauty [/QUOTE]
thanks man.

how come no one told me my sig was outdated? lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, i meant to put "that bubba you had was a beauty."


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 4, 2010)

Subbed. Nice root porn there.


----------



## TitoM (Sep 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> hah thanks...im really crossing my fingers everything goes to as planned.
> 
> hey good to have ya around man! any questions let me know.
> 
> ran into a couple of fungus gnat larvae today...was checking runoff water (which was 6.5) and noticed the little guys by the hundreds. i flushed with ph balanced water....then watered with permethrin and then flushed again. i then added nutrient enriched water. i also foliar sprayed with neem and permethrin lightly, ill let everyone know how they are doing in the mornin. this may be stressful...had to do it.


hope everything go smooth


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

your bubba is legit has fuck dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

SICC";4597721]Lol said:


> Subbed. Nice root porn there.


 Thanks man...this was a good 


TitoM said:


> hope everything go smooth


 yes me too...i am so far in the game in flower both indoor and out. this should finish up nicely and make up for last harvest. (powdery mildew)



theexpress said:


> your bubba is legit has fuck dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 hah thanks...this gal was fed supernatural line up. this is what i will feed my new dwc deep purple.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

remember these?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh yeah i remember those


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

i dont remember thosebut its easy to tell with my educated eye that this is classic bubba kush...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

do you guys feed as much as you can get away with? till slightly burnt tips?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> do you guys feed as much as you can get away with? till slightly burnt tips?


fuck yeah i do................. gotta push the limits...

i will cut back when i see burning....... or i will feed at the same dose next time untill i feel tolence is buuilt to that particuler level of nutes....... i dont like to see burnt tips has much has the next guy, but there is a line between mild mild nute burn and on the brink of death burnt and you will know whwen you crossed it trust me


----------



## TitoM (Sep 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> do you guys feed as much as you can get away with? till slightly burnt tips?


i agree with eheexpress n like he said when u cross the line U WILL KNOW just had this happen to me


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> do you guys feed as much as you can get away with? till slightly burnt tips?


I think burning the plant is a bad thing always. It's definitely not nearly as bad to slightly burn, but it's still not good at all. So I definitely don't ever aim to even slightly burn the tips. I aim to give as much as I think the plant can handle, and then I hope the runoff is the exact same PPM as it went in. 

When I'm too lazy to check runoff PPM, as long as the leaves look a healthy green for their strain, I'm happy. I find the leaves turn a pale green when they're hungry for more nutes.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> I think burning the plant is a bad thing always. It's definitely not nearly as bad to slightly burn, but it's still not good at all. So I definitely don't ever aim to even slightly burn the tips. I aim to give as much as I think the plant can handle, and then I hope the runoff is the exact same PPM as it went in.
> 
> When I'm too lazy to check runoff PPM, as long as the leaves look a healthy green for their strain, I'm happy. I find the leaves turn a pale green when they're hungry for more nutes.


the plant will let you know what it wants.... if its yellowish its hungrey. if a very few tips are burnt your feeding a wee bit too much..... a lil burn is nothing... i would personally like to be a lil over nuted then under nuted.... even though its always better to underfert then overfert for the most part.....

i like to keep my leaves flawless in veg, but care less during bloom.. afterall if the buds we smoke not leaves


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

right on....yes some of my plants are dark green and others are light green...different needs i take it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> right on....yes some of my plants are dark green and others are light green...different needs i take it.


exactly my friend... some strains will feed like a beast while other will be very nute sensitive and also many inbetween variables...

but keep in mind strain variance for leaf color has well.... its not soo much about shades of green, has it is shades of yellow....


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 4, 2010)

The thing is, overfert damages the plant, while underfert makes it hunger for more. IMO and from what I've heard and experienced, it's far better to give the plant a little less than it needs than a little more.

And yeah, strains are definitely different shades of green, but you can tell when the plant goes from being its usual color green to showing lighter, paler green parts. I want my leaves to start yellowing and dying off after week 6 or so of flowering, but before that I try to keep them as normal as shade of green as I can. Yellowing is no bueno IMO.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> The thing is, overfert damages the plant, while underfert makes it hunger for more. IMO and from what I've heard and experienced, it's far better to give the plant a little less than it needs than a little more.
> 
> And yeah, strains are definitely different shades of green, but you can tell when the plant goes from being its usual color green to showing lighter, paler green parts. I want my leaves to start yellowing and dying off after week 6 or so of flowering, but before that I try to keep them as normal as shade of green as I can. Yellowing is no bueno IMO.


everything CAN damage a plant bro... even shit it needs... like wind can snap a plant while also strenghten, water will cause roots to rot and mold on buds... has well has keep your plants alive...nutes will burn your plant if over used ..but at the same time will help your plants flourish..... like i said if you have a decent sized plant loaded with fan leaves, and only on like 4-5 leaves are the tips a very small amount burnt.... thats nothing to worry about... that should tell you something about how much your feeding and how much to feed.... what i would do in the situation is flush, then feed a lil less, or feed the same has you fed last time to build tolerence..... BUT KEEP IN MIND YOU WONT HAVE THIS LUXURY IF YOU BURN THE SHIT OUT OF YOUR PLANT THE FIRST TIME... LOL


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

good info guys. thanks.


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 4, 2010)

damm man you got some sweet plants..its taken a while 2 catch up but better late then never +rep man keep up the good growing


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo...I was wandering around in Al B Fuct's thread and came across this quote of his. It just supports what I thought. I think even a little nute burn causes reduction in growth and yield, even if it isn't much. Which wouldn't be something you would necessarily notice if your entire crop is getting it.

"CG, you're right, knowing where to stop can be tricky. There's a bell-curve to this- not enough, just right and dead.

The trick with nutes is to use enough to get plants without deficiencies but not so much as to produce nute burns. Once you pass the peak of your bell curve, more nutrients will cause a reduction in growth.

If you like, you can grow a few plants at the same time that you give nutes of differing strengths to, perhaps 200ppm between each sample, and see for yourself which produces burns or deficiencies, etc. Bear in mind that before doing such testing, all other conds in the op have to be spot on so you are sure that when you see some symptom in the plants, you can be sure it is caused by the difference in nute strength as opposed to something like excessive air temp, for example."


I know it's a fairly obvious thing that burning is bad, but I think people look at it wrong in that slightly burning your plant is giving your plant all it needs and then a little damage to the leaves. It's more than that; It hurts growth and will hurt yield. 

I look at it this way. We've all seen how big and compact buds are capable of being, and yeah I know strains matter, etc. But I think 99% of people, including me, don't grow their buds to their max potential for lots of reasons, and this is one of them. I see nice looking buds on plants all the time, but very rarely do you see nice looking, big, and hard buds...because the stuff people mostly mess up on is the stuff that results in achieving the max out of your plant.

These are just my opinions, and I quoted Al B. Fuct because he's someone I think is intelligent and knows what he's doing.

edit: basically, it's all part of dialing in to get the most out of your plant.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey I just bought some early purple kush from attitude. Anyone familiar with this strain? I think it sounds as good as the clone only strain.(PK)


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

ganajagorilla said:


> damm man you got some sweet plants..its taken a while 2 catch up but better late then never +rep man keep up the good growing


 I appreciate it man thanks for stopping by. My outdoors and indoors will all be ready at the same time....some a few weeks later depending on strain. I have quite a mix and will harvest as nugs and trichombs appear ripe. I am using same food for outdoor and indoor strains, I have the same strain outdoor and indoor as well. This will help me decide the big differences between outdoor and indoor smoke. Strains are bubba kush and pure kush.


LiveHigh said:


> Yo...I was wandering around in Al B Fuct's thread and came across this quote of his. It just supports what I thought. I think even a little nute burn causes reduction in growth and yield, even if it isn't much. Which wouldn't be something you would necessarily notice if your entire crop is getting it.
> 
> "CG, you're right, knowing where to stop can be tricky. There's a bell-curve to this- not enough, just right and dead.
> 
> ...


 Hey this is a great post man, i have been wondering about this as well. I started a thread and did not get much response. https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/364029-do-you-feed-much-you.html i appreciate you taking the time to post this information. Al b fucts' explantion was stated exactly as i thought. This knowlege can be seen all over. There are vitamins/supplements we need (as humans) in moderation...and too much of them (even without knowing) can cause damage. Thankyou.


don2009 said:


> Hey I just bought some early purple kush from attitude. Anyone familiar with this strain? I think it sounds as good as the clone only strain.(PK)


Not sure which purple kush i have. This is one of the strains that is everywhere and is bred by everyone.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

A small update showing strains exhibiting desirable traits: week 3 started yesterday.






trainwreck x early skunk: wins most trichomb production for this stage in the game






white berry x redwood kush #1 is developing big and dense nugs...trichomb production is just behind tw x es. 






white berry x redwood kush #1






deep purple #2 is looking great as well...she smells the best of every strain in the room. heavy sweet fruity berry smell..






heres the room

master kushs' are probably going to pack the most weight....lots of bud sites all getting decent amounts of light. all plants are now starting to smell and main colas are forming.

is anyone familiar with how long a female plant takes to receive pollen given? i am wanting to pollinate and my plan is to remove plant, pollinate then spray with water to render loose pollen not viable. just now sure how much time i should give females time to accept pollen before spraying with water and returning back to flower room.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn that TWxES's frost is fuccing amazing, and its only 3 weeks flowering  
The DP looks great as well, i got my eye on her 
Pollen will take with in a day, and you'll see the pistols start to die off. lol you forgot how long it took from your last batch of seeds?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4607919]Damn that TWxES's frost is fuccing amazing, and its only 3 weeks flowering  
The DP looks great as well, i got my eye on her 
Pollen will take with in a day, and you'll see the pistols start to die off. lol you forgot how long it took from your last batch of seeds?[/QUOTE]

Well last grow i pollinated using only one males pollen. I did not care if i got rogue seeds here and there. This time i am using three separate pollens all in the same closet. I want to minimize accidental pollination, as this may create a cross believed to be something else.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh ok haha, i would just pollinate them at different times. Like do one plant, let her sit for like 2 days then pollinate another one. As you know pollen can travel pretty far, i got alot of rogue seeds myself, and i thought i took all the proper precautions when i did mine.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

i was going to group all plants by which pollen they were to receive. put them in different areas of the house. pollinate and allow to sit for 24 hours...then spray and return all to flower room. what you think?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds good, as long as their in different room's it should be fine, i never heard of the whole water thing, but it does make sense in stopping any pollen from flying around.
Ima have to try that next time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

from what ive heard water not only removes any loose pollen but also makes it not viable.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

How would you go about spraying them? would it a be a light spray or would you have to get them real wet?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

That is also something i need to find out. Someone just told me a few hours is all that is needed. I will be real careful when pollinating..and only drench the pollinated area.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Keep me posted, if it works, which im sure it will, im defiantly gonna try it on my next pollination.


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 6, 2010)

Yo. I know I had read about rinsing the plant somewhere, so I looked around. First, I thought it was FDD2BLK, but it wasn't. Though, here is a snipit from him, and it seems he has success with pollenating as little as he wants in a garden full of plants.

"pollen is dry. we are ready. i use a small paint brush. if i am only doing a partial seed i like to use lower branches on the female to seed. or i will pick one side branch and seed the whole branch. i can pick one single bud to seed if i so desire. once i have the bud located to be seeded i simply dip the brush into the jar and swirl lightly. the pollen will stick. i lightly knock off any loose pollen. then i dab the tip of the brush into the hairs of the lucky girl. by using this method i can pollinate one small bud within a garden of otherwise seedless plants. i am careful to remove the plant from the room while i am pollinating her. turn off all fans and wash hand when done. then after i pollinate i try to knock any loose pollen off the bud before she goes right back into the flower room."

Then I realized it must be subcool, because he's the only other one with a breeding thread that I've read. So here it is his snippet:

"We grew out a good sized Space Queen C and placed her into flowering time, seven days prior to starting the male to assure a good amount of pistils to be pollinated. The male will start to show flowers at fourteen days and by twenty-one days the first stamen will open. We place the female in a room completely separate from our main growing area and place a fan in the room. Jill and I both like to use barely open male stamens to sprinkle grains onto each bud and try and capture the grains of pollen falling in the air. The plants spend a few days together under a 400 watt light with the fan gently blowing the pollen all over the female as each stamen opens. *After three full days the female is then removed and rinsed repeatedly with water to de-activate the pollen and make any loose grains non-viable."*


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2010)

just flung some serious pollen....heres the lineup, think i went over board?

*MASTER KUSH MALE*

_indoor_
bubba kush
white berry x redwood kush #2
pure kush
master kush #1
deep purple #2 

_outdoor_
grandaddy purple
purple kush


*TRAINWRECK X EARLY SKUNK MALE*

_indoor_
master kush #2
trainwreck x early skunk
deep purple #1
white berry x redwood kush #1

_outdoor_
bubba kush
medocino purp
*
BASTARD BUBBA MALE*

_indoor
_white berry x redwood kush #3

_outdoor_
bubba kush
pure kush


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn...a lot of good looking strains there.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2010)

You should see these outdoors man...this are definitely the biggest nugs i have ever grew. Veg to flower to veg then back to flower is the ticket to success with outdoor indicas.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Say very nice grow as always when i check in on you,and some nice strains cross's as well.I have a question for you aeviaanah, youve grown purple kush both indoors and out doors how are the yeilds from the indoor grows with her ? and were they from clone or seed because i just ordered some of the new seeds from attitude and i know before there was only clones for the strain..Hey thanks for the help ..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> *After three full days the female is then removed and rinsed repeatedly with water to de-activate the pollen and make any loose grains non-viable."*


Nice find High, im defiantly going to this next time 



aeviaanah said:


> just flung some serious pollen....heres the lineup, think i went over board?
> 
> *MASTER KUSH MALE*
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, thats a nice line up. you're gonna have a gang of killer crosses 

Do you still have all those bean from your last pollination?

That MKxGDP sounds great


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Say very nice grow as always when i check in on you,and some nice strains cross's as well.I have a question for you aeviaanah, youve grown purple kush both indoors and out doors how are the yeilds from the indoor grows with her ? and were they from clone or seed because i just ordered some of the new seeds from attitude and i know before there was only clones for the strain..Hey thanks for the help ..


my first purple kush indoors was attacked by powdery mildew, nugs did not fully develop...were harvested early and watercured. i used nugs for cooking/hash. 
i dont have a purple kush indoor at the moment. outdoor plants are yielding fat and full of trichombs. they arent even caring about the mild case of spider mites, a treatment here and there helps keep them down. The purple kush i have is a clone from harborside dispesary in oakland, ca. id imagine many breeders have there own purple kush and any seeds you get from banks these days are going carry good genetics. if you want a high yield train your plant for many bud sites.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4617310]Hell yeah, thats a nice line up. you're gonna have a gang of killer crosses 

Do you still have all those bean from your last pollination?

That MKxGDP sounds great[/QUOTE]

I am popping all rogue seed formations cause i do not know the father...lol. I do have the seeds from the last two pollination's. I have been looking into bead sorters on ebay to sort my seeds...check this out. it would be sick to fill this with your best nugs of every grow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-CRAFT-BEAD-STORAGE-BEADING-JEWELRY-CONTAINER-BOX_W0QQitemZ330357464698QQcategoryZ83893QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5815191658598927304


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> my first purple kush indoors was attacked by powdery mildew, nugs did not fully develop...were harvested early and watercured. i used nugs for cooking/hash.
> i dont have a purple kush indoor at the moment. outdoor plants are yielding fat and full of trichombs. they arent even caring about the mild case of spider mites, a treatment here and there helps keep them down. The purple kush i have is a clone from harborside dispesary in oakland, ca. id imagine many breeders have there own purple kush and any seeds you get from banks these days are going carry good genetics. if you want a high yield train your plant for many bud sites.


Thanks for the feed back,im in no.cal as well sac area and all weve had for quite a while is clones and our dispenceries here want upwards of 20.00 bucks per so i was happy to see attitude with the new beans...Peace and thanks again


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Thanks for the feed back,im in no.cal as well sac area and all weve had for quite a while is clones and our dispenceries here want upwards of 20.00 bucks per so i was happy to see attitude with the new beans...Peace and thanks again


 your welcome my friend.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

yesterday i installed the new 400 watt hood...did all the flex ducting as well. this should help keep heat down while exchanging air at the same time. if i can find the damn camera id take some pics


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything is looking good except for the hps pictures lol. Sorry guys! 






I have a dual squirrel cage fan that runs on a central motor. The right fan is connected to the front of the right hood. At the back, a small piece of duct elbows down just above canopy. The fan on the left connects to the left of the left hood. I have not yet decided what I should do with the right side. I can either elbow down and pull air from above the canopy or i can duct straight up and collect any heat that has risen. What do you think?






wb rk






wb rk






master kush






group

all plants were allowed 5 hours separated in different areas of the house by which pollen they were to receive. i then sprayed pollinated area with water and returned all back to room. feeding around 1000 ppm using gh maxigrow and fox farm beastie blooms. i am also feeding molasses and snowstorm on a regular basis. i have discontinued using the myco and seaweed extract. i tend to give a small dose of nitrogen here and there. i have not yet decided on which ripener to use. i have like 5 different ripeners.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

Come to find out I have two mendocino purps and one blue dream.  Mendocino purps are turning a deep purple right at the core of the nugs.

Pure kush is looking to be the most covered in trichombs...but bubba kush will outyield her by a long shot. 






group week 4






my guard dog "foxie"






look at this....bubba kush yielding weight never thought of to be possible in such a short time.






deep within these 4 main colas are nugs everywhere hiding under their fan leaves.






pure kush frosty






pure kush macro






another pure kush macro






grandaddy macro

i am getting ready to start giving these guys a small dose of bush master. i feed them close to what the indoors get...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything looks great, Lookin forward to the pollination.
The RBxRK looks really chunky, and that MK is a beast. The outdoors look really good, i love how they look, a bunch of fuccing bushes haha.
Some crazy frost going on with that PK


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4621572]Everything looks great, Lookin forward to the pollination.
The RBxRK looks really chunky, and that MK is a beast. The outdoors look really good, i love how they look, a bunch of fuccing bushes haha.
Some crazy frost going on with that PK [/QUOTE]
This is my most successful grow yet. Expecting at least 1.5 lbs? Maybe 2? What you think?

Thanks for the comments....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

What would you do with the exhaust? Pull from the top where the heat builds up or from the canopy for airflow?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice lookin plants. What day is it for em'? It seems like either way you exhaust it, it will be fine.

edit: I'd probably put it down sucking air out from near the plants, though.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah im with high. 
I can see 1.5, shit even 2 P's, those buds look really good, its gonna be a fat harvest either way! 
+REP


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 9, 2010)

Them outdoor look amazing.......wish I had me some out doe growing......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

i think most of those outdoor will be 2.5-3 oz dry


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think most of those outdoor will be 2.5-3 oz dry


 so 3oz or 2.5oz x 4 plants = 16-10oz...then i have two mendocino that should pull at least an ounce a plant...then one blue dream, a super silver haze, and a bastard jack....this should land me just around a pound. i dont think these pictures do much justice. Inside i should get around 8 oz. i think this new exhaust plays a big roll in bud development. these are looking like they did at week 5 of prior grows.


jcdws602 said:


> Them outdoor look amazing.......wish I had me some out doe growing......


 i am startin to like the outdoor stuff. lets see how the smoke compares with the same strain indoors. 


SICC";4621818]Yeah im with high.
I can see 1.5 said:


> Very nice lookin plants. What day is it for em'? It seems like either way you exhaust it, it will be fine.
> 
> edit: I'd probably put it down sucking air out from near the plants, though.


For indoors, week 4 starts sunday. Outdoors not really sure but around week 4 right now. cant wait till these start plumpin. 

anyone use bushmaster?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> anyone use bushmaster?



.................I do


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

when do you start using it? what do you do if you already have bushes? ha jk.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 9, 2010)

You use it at the beginning of flower.......I run for 5 days in the res with water alone.....it is pretty potent stuff.....I used to use it with nutrients but always had ill effects...so i started using with water alone......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

hey man i meant to put gravity...u use that stuff?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> hey man i meant to put gravity...u use that stuff?



Yup............I use it 3 weeks right before the end of the flowering cycle..........drop my nutrient strength by half and raise the light......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

what does raising the light do? do you measure in ppm or ec?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 9, 2010)

From what I hear, the proper way to use Gravity would be to hit your plants with it for one week after they stop widening, to harden them up. So like for me...use Hydroplex up until they stop widening, then stop Hydroplex and hit them with Gravity for one week. Other stuff in there too, but ya.

edit: I say "from what I hear" because I've used it inappropriately in the past, using it for the last few weeks of flowering. But from my trusty and knowledgable hydro guy-source, he says you hit your plants with it for just the one week to harden them up.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> From what I hear, the proper way to use Gravity would be to hit your plants with it for one week after they stop widening, to harden them up.


Widening being at the point calyxs swell?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 9, 2010)

When you get to that point where you feel like your buds have stopped swelling.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

youve tested both 3 weeks before harvest and just after calyxs have swelled and have got better results with the latter?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 9, 2010)

To be exact in the extent of my knowledge, I've used Overdrive, which is a worse product than Gravity, both in the category of hardeners (according to the source of information I trust) in two grows, and both times I used them for longer than a week and at the end of flowering.

I recently spoke to the guy and he told me how Gravity is better and that the hardeners are used for just one week after you notice the buds stop swelling. I still have Overdrive, and he's recommended I just use it while I have it and swap to Gravity after it's out, and he's the guy that could sell me it...so yeah. To use his words, "You're in and you're out with it."

So no I haven't used it 'properly' yet, but I will be this grow, although I'm doing a lot different this grow than I have in the past, so it'd be tough to give you an honest speculation of how it performed, comparatively. But like I've said before in the posts, the guy who told me is a hydro owner who tests the products side-by-side and has grown for over 10 years. I trust him, and I don't see why he'd want me to use the product less (only one week) if it wasn't for the best interest of the plants.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok ill give that a try...sounds like its backed by someone who knows what they are doing. must be good smoke my friend?!

what happened when you used it for the last three weeks? negative results or do you feel it could have just been better with the one week?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 9, 2010)

Eh, I wish I had logged that grow because going off of a memory that's been fogged by countless bongtokes can sometimes get the best of me. I also took a decent-sized break between this grow and my previous two. 

I recall things seeming okay to me at the time, and all of my branches were tied up to support the nugs, but that's just cause they were Abusive OGs that stretched like crazy cause my closet was too hot at the time. I had gotten 4 rooted clones and threw them straight into flower...got .5 oz each plant my first grow...definitely wasn't satisfied at all with that, so I spent a lot of time talking to this guy I've mentioned.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2010)

hmm...right on thanks for the input! do you use ec or ppm?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the truncheon, so I see both, but I usually look at the PPM. My water comes out at like 200, though. I also don't measure shit out. I just add in with the cap from the bottle and check PPM after.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 10, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> what does raising the light do? do you measure in ppm or ec?



I use ppm......and when I don't raise the light I have noticed some burning.......twice so I just raise it now......I use gravity like the bottle says to use it...it has work fine for me on 8 grows....maybe I will try like liveHigh says to see if I see any distinguishable differences


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2010)

wb x rk went hermie on me. spread some pollen around but not too much....her own nugs have got some seeds...dont know if this is from environmental stress or genetics? not to big of a deal as the pollen didnt spread too far. this is the plant that has been hardest to train and is not yielding as much as other plants. i did notice a few rogue seeds that were almost fully developed when i was pollinating...these must have been from when wb x rk spread her hermie pollen. i am going around and popping any seeds i see with tweezers as to not mix them up with the designated bud for breeding.

i have four plants- 2 deep purples, 1 master kush and one wb rk (hermie) where half to 25% of there pistils have died off. is this normal in some strains? i think with the white berry it may have to do something with the hermie accident. maybe the plant is happy with the pollen she has gathered and doesnt care to keep them pistils alive? i think next grow i need to calm down on my additives as well. i do not have a strict regime...and i just basically add whatever i feel the plants need at that time. i do know that over ferting can cause pistil death right? that may be a cause with the deep purples...i am also learning that with a hand ful of strains you are going to get some that arent as happy as others as i am favoring the others needs.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

ok hermies are doing a little more damage than what i thought a few days ago. now i am at a standstill...do u think the damage is done already or should i remove all wb x rk? week 4 begins tommorow.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Aevi, very nice, the outdoor is where my focus is of course, lol.
Kinda looked like seed pods developing in MC macro shot, has she been pollinated? And on purpose?
All in all, you may get 2+ lbs. off the outdoor. Looking real good, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh Crap! My bad, I didn't read the whole thread. It WAS on purpose! And GOOD job!.........BB


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

well some of it was on purpose...most of it was from a few wb x rk that went hermie on me. deciding what to do right now.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

master kush






mk






wb x rk






wb x rk






wb x rk






dp






tw x es - cant wait for this to plump up






bastard jack(jtr x mbs) center, wb rk left, bk nug on right






wb x rk left and bastard jack (jtrxmbs) right


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

im getting ready to give em another nitrogen feeding...probably end up being some fish emulsion not so potent and natural. i am planning on harvesting some a few on the ripe side and some on the over ripe side. i will again harvest tops and allow bottoms to fill in for a week. ppms are around 1000-1200...feeding GH maxibloom along with FF beastie bloomz. i also give calmag, snow storm, and gh floralicious. just fed a half dose of gravity as well.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

lOOking frosty..........hey I see you got some gravity....why did you decide to use it now???at this point in flowering??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> lOOking frosty..........hey I see you got some gravity....why did you decide to use it now???at this point in flowering??


 Well im in the middle of week 5...most are around 8 week strain right? The bottle says to use 2-3 weeks before harvest...I do admit i may be doing a little early but it was a half dose and my next watering may only be a quarter dose. I guess i am kind of slowly introducing it before giving a big dose and risk burning the plants or something. Bad move?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn them buds are filling like crazy, that MK is looks great, same with the RB x RK, the DP looks fine, i cant see any of the fallen pistols you were talking about.
The TW x ES super frost


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

this shit right here is what im talking about... wtf is this?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Well im in the middle of week 5...most are around 8 week strain right? The bottle says to use 2-3 weeks before harvest...I do admit i may be doing a little early but it was a half dose and my next watering may only be a quarter dose. I guess i am kind of slowly introducing it before giving a big dose and risk burning the plants or something. Bad move?


I know the whiteberry takes 70 days so 10 weeks and red wood kush took 11-12 weeks......I know when I used it early before the nugs weren't as filled in as they usually get......which wasn't super bad.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

SICC";4648195]Damn them buds are filling like crazy said:


> this shit right here is what im talking about... wtf is this?


 This is white berry x redwood kush


jcdws602 said:


> I know the whiteberry takes 70 days so 10 weeks and red wood kush took 11-12 weeks......I know when I used it early before the nugs weren't as filled in as they usually get......which wasn't super bad.....


 Ok maybe i did apply a little early...i wont apply it again till later on. Do you see a resemblance with parents in the pictures ive posted? Which ones look more whiteberry and which look more redwood? one wbrk seems to fill trichombs at the border of the leaves the other concentrates in the middle of the leaf (the one the express quoted above)


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;lVVNcxjFmZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVVNcxjFmZs[/video]

master kush are far left...white berrys are in back middle, jack the ripper x mbs is in middle of room and back right. bubba kush is front right, deep purples are front center and front left-center. trainwreck x early skunk is in center of area a bit to the left and next to her is jack the ripper x mbs. 

when outdoor begins is bubba kush is in back...pure kush is in front, grandaddy is on left and purple kush is on right. it then pans to blue dream then to the mendocino purple and super silver haze...it stops at bastard jack.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice vid man....that music gets me AMPED!!lol....................... yeah most look just like whiteberry but that pic above the one the express is talking bout looks more like the redwood kush....but the whiteberry has more trichomes in the middle of the leaf and redwood kush on the outside.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

yes whiteberry appears more potent than redwood kush. its good i got both phenotypes. this is a good strain to keep around. 

i started some seeds by the way...pure kush x bastard bubba, trainwreck x early skunk, whiteberry x redwood kush, bastard bubba3 x bastard bubba, bastard bubba1 x bastard bubba, bubba kush feminized, medical bag seeds. started about 32 and i plan on only keeping one or two of each...


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yes whiteberry appears more potent than redwood kush. its good i got both phenotypes. this is a good strain to keep around.
> 
> i started some seeds by the way...pure kush x bastard bubba, trainwreck x early skunk, whiteberry x redwood kush, bastard bubba3 x bastard bubba, bastard bubba1 x bastard bubba, bubba kush feminized, medical bag seeds. started about 32 and i plan on only keeping one or two of each...


Thats the way to do it........and your right the whiteberry was more potent than the redwood kush........and tastier


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Thats the way to do it........and your right the whiteberry was more potent than the redwood kush........and tastier


 pictures in your profile, what week are these? if white berry redwood kush is a 10-12 week strain, these are really gonna fatten up right? is this where you look around week 5 of 12/12?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of whiteberry at 4 weeks in............I dont have any pics of redwood kush at 5 weeks......it grew lots of single nugs unlike the whiteberry which grows mainly 1 cola and very few side branches


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the compliments...you dont see the dead pistils on some of them?


naw its hard to see, she looks good tho, hopfully its just a phase she's going thru, maybe she'll surprise you later on in flowering with some nice fat buds 



aeviaanah said:


> [video=youtube;lVVNcxjFmZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVVNcxjFmZs[/video]
> 
> master kush are far left...white berrys are in back middle, jack the ripper x mbs is in middle of room and back right. bubba kush is front right, deep purples are front center and front left-center. trainwreck x early skunk is in center of area a bit to the left and next to her is jack the ripper x mbs.
> 
> when outdoor begins is bubba kush is in back...pure kush is in front, grandaddy is on left and purple kush is on right. it then pans to blue dream then to the mendocino purple and super silver haze...it stops at bastard jack.


Nice vid man, i subscribed to your channel


----------



## doc111 (Sep 17, 2010)

The whiteberry looks nice! I thought it was supposed to be a quick flowering plant. What's up with 70 day flowering time?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Here is a pic of whiteberry at 4 weeks in............I dont have any pics of redwood kush at 5 weeks......it grew lots of single nugs unlike the whiteberry which grows mainly 1 cola and very few side branches


Looks good man...thanks for posting this.



SICC";4649140]naw its hard to see said:


> The whiteberry looks nice! I thought it was supposed to be a quick flowering plant. What's up with 70 day flowering time?


well the whiteberry is bred with a redwood kush...i think this lengthened flowering time.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> DP is still doing real good. no sign of pollination, i dont think the hermie did any damage other than to herself. just removed her and all is goin well.


Thanks good to hear, that Hermi had me concerned, as long as things are running smoothly


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

i have lots of crosses now...have been checking all pollinated sites for seeds that appear out of time than the rest...the hermie pollination happened much sooner than the breed. i was able to go through and pop all the seeds...im confident with the seeds actually being what they are supposed to be. got any needs?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

Hell yeah, i always got some need's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

That whiteberryxredwood kush looks like some fire.All the plants look fire.Good work man


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 17, 2010)

doc111 said:


> The whiteberry looks nice! I thought it was supposed to be a quick flowering plant. What's up with 70 day flowering time?


.......it is said it flowers in 50 55 days....but not true for this pheno ...whiteberry is 60% sativa so maybe this a more sativa dominant pheno.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

SICC";4657167]Hell yeah said:


> That whiteberryxredwood kush looks like some fire.All the plants look fire.Good work man


 thanks man, im diggin this strain alot. 


jcdws602 said:


> .......it is said it flowers in 50 55 days....but not true for this pheno ...whiteberry is 60% sativa so maybe this a more sativa dominant pheno.....


 out of all the plants these wb x rk appear to be the farthest along. seems like they will be ready in a few weeks? they have that ripe tint to them.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 17, 2010)

Around day 55 - 60 the tops can be harvested.......but the lower stuff wont be done......with this whiteberry alone not the cross........but I never harvest the tops first though i just let em go all the way to day 70......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

i know the loss of harvesting too early..i always wait another week till i think they are ready.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder if you keep them in flower for like 4 months will they keep flowering or just stop growing buds becuse it reached its max growth? I mean I know none of us would do that but I wonder what will it do.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 17, 2010)

Once a plant has reached it peak.....it will slowly start to degrade..........thc starts to break down.......


----------



## don2009 (Sep 17, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Once a plant has reached it peak.....it will slowly start to degrade..........thc starts to break down.......


 O that sounds correct. Thanks bro


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

with the right conditions a plant would reveg as well...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

thought id share this nute study

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php/50463-Nute-Study


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2010)

Fed some gravity to a few of the 8 week strains. Next water they will get a good ripener feeding.






indoor hydro deep purple, working on this hydro stuff!






master kushs' far left and deep purples in front






bastard jack far right bubba kush center front. wb rk back left and deep purple back center






bastard jack...nice nug development- lacking in trichomb production






deep purple yielding nice, trichomb production good






trainwreck x early skunk - excellent trichomb production, buds are filling in nice. not an 8 week strain...






trainwreck x early skunk another shot






white berry x redwood kush - excellent trichomb production and density






white berry x redwood kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2010)

outdoors are doin good...some gravity was applied to the four beasts...they are startin to swell! startin to stink out there!






mendocino purple - best smelling strain - think fruitloops with fresh berries added. this plant has been stressed out and i have been workin to get her back to health. flower is a bad time for stress. buds are fluffy, trichomb production is fair.






blue dream was also stressed out in flower....trichomb production is good nugs are a little fluffy.






bubba kush






bubba kush, these are full nugs under this blanket of fan leaves. you squeeze these things and you get lots of resistance from the density beneath. 






pure kush, first in trichomb production outdoors...second in estimated yield.






pure kush macro






purple kush






grandaddy kush


----------



## TitoM (Sep 19, 2010)

they r looking great keep it up bro


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2010)

TitoM said:


> they r looking great keep it up bro


 thankyou my friend!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

Everything is looking proper, that DP is filling in nicely, i guess the whole pistol was just a phase or something, she seems perfectly fine besides the pistol thing. That Trainwrek x Early Skunk has my eye, i love how frosty that bitch is, the outdoor is looking lovely as well, how much longer do the ladies have?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2010)

See the deep purple hydro? Some strains i will let go for about 2-3 weeks others more like 5. I got some more tw x es f1 seeds....got some f2's commin as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah that DP hydro is lookin good, nice and compact. Those F2's should be legit


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2010)

master kushs'

fed humboldt nutrients big up powder along with gh maxi bloom. i think this may be last bloom feeding for a few plants...bubba kush and pure kush are starting to look ripe.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice bud porn


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

Those master kush plants look good.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

group shot






group shot






wb x rk






wb x rk - a keeper






wb x rk hermie...outdoors now.






wb x rk






wb x rk pheno compare...which do you like better? 






master kush #1 - best pheno IMO






trainwreck early skunk - looking like a 10 wk strain.






bubba kush






deep purple compare....which do you like better?






bastard jack






bastard jack compare....right is jtr pheno left is mbs pheno






trainwreck early skunk


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 22, 2010)

Dynomite!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Dynomite!!!


 thanks my friend, i just edited post and added more.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2010)

Lookin top notch as usual!

Gonna have some quality smoke soon 

I like the DP on the right, the buds look a lil bit fatter, that TWxES came out really good, same with the WBxRK.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2010)

Man .......loving the update,.they all look tasty ........


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

SICC";4678349]Lookin top notch as usual!
Gonna have some quality smoke soon bongsmilie
I like the DP on the right said:


> Man .......loving the update,.they all look tasty ........


 thanks for stopping by. after looking at the comparison do you see a wb pheno and a rk pheno? or do they both look similar? calyx are swelling and they are startin to get that ripe look....you said 10 weeks right?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm interested in finding out yield potentials for purple kush. I have some I just started flowering They are about 1 to 1.5 feet tall slightly lst'd (4 weeks veg). Is purple kush a light yielder? I have a 1000 watt light for flower. and 9 ladies...


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks for stopping by. after looking at the comparison do you see a wb pheno and a rk pheno? or do they both look similar? calyx are swelling and they are startin to get that ripe look....you said 10 weeks right?


Yea they look more whiteberry than rk......and yea 10 weeks is when i cut the whiteberry........how far into are they now??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

i have seen more strains yield more than purple kush than strains that yield less than purple kush.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yea they look more whiteberry than rk......and yea 10 weeks is when i cut the whiteberry........how far into are they now??


 all plants shown are starting week 7 sunday.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

My whiteberry is at day 66 and they look pretty done......just some lower stuff to fill in....I think Im gonna start to flush tonight...how long did your bubba x mbs go for???


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

well the bubba x mbs was attacked pretty bad by pm...didnt get a good observation on her. she should be ready around 8.5 weeks....if you let her bottom nugs go for around 10-11 they will turn purple....if that particular trait from bubba was passed to offspring

what about the redwoodkush flower time?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> well the bubba x mbs was attacked pretty bad by pm...didnt get a good observation on her. she should be ready around 8.5 weeks....if you let her bottom nugs go for around 10-11 they will turn purple....if that particular trait from bubba was passed to offspring
> 
> what about the redwoodkush flower time?


If I remember correctly I harvested the tops at week 9 or 10 I didnt keep notes on redwood kush so ???...I know I had a prob late into flowering and that could of delayed it a bit........the bubba x mbs I have is at day 66 too and she looks like she needs a few more weeks still..........I'll post some pics of whiteberry I took last night in a few......so you can see what they look like when they are fully ripe.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> If I remember correctly I harvested the tops at week 9 or 10 I didnt keep notes on redwood kush so ???...I know I had a prob late into flowering and that could of delayed it a bit........the bubba x mbs I have is at day 66 too and she looks like she needs a few more weeks still..........I'll post some pics of whiteberry I took last night in a few......so you can see what they look like when they are fully ripe.....


 Right on man, let me know when they are up. I have grown bubba kush since day one...i have kept clones for a few years. 9 weeks should be about right.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on man, let me know when they are up. I have grown bubba kush since day one...i have kept clones for a few years. 9 weeks should be about right.


Check em out


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Check em out


 I see! Calyxs swelled up nice...got any full cola shots? I will go compare these with wbx rk...to see which are wb phenos. Forgive me as you probably told me this already...what day are these? 66?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah 66 days.....I only took those close ups....tonight i'll take some full cola shots


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yeah 66 days.....I only took those close ups....tonight i'll take some full cola shots


 Right on....so my last images were day 39 of 12/12. Does 66 represent 12/12 or first sign of flowers? I count from 12/12. 

It seems two of my wbxrk show wb traits (wbxrk #1 and #3)...trichomb coverage on fan leaves, rounded tops to nugs, color. #2 i guess appears to be more redwood kush, trichomb development, nug development, color and leaves appear different. was redwood kush top nugs more pointy than wb...seems to be bushier while wb is more spread out...although wb node spacing is tighter...just less foliage per node.






white berry pheno on left and redwood kush pheno on right...do you agree? please list any known phenos about the two strains, this is looking to be one of the best strains i have right now...i want to record all known data. sprouted a few bk seeds as well.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

I count from the day I start 12/12......and the tips are rounded because of a technique i use...I pinch the tips of most of my buds....just like an 1/8 off a tip.....I have done side by side comparisons.......and the ones I pinch are not only fatter they also weigh more than those I do not pinch.....it's a type stress training ...and I have been doing it for about a year now and am happy with the results.....I remember the the rk having more rounded single nugs ...._I see whiteberry was dominant.....the only rk traits I see is the huge fan leaves and trichome production_....rk was definitely more bushy.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

can you see any phenotypes of redwood kush in pictures? it seems whiteberrys nugs stay on main stem, the whole plant consists of colas..redwood kush nugs have colas but under these colas are nugs that have branched out from main stem....this sound right?

when do you pinch nugs? what week? 1/8 of the bud or an 1/8"?

i tried this on the bastard jack, have not seen any changes yet...the only comparison is her sister from seed which had a longer veg time..the bud you pinch just gets bigger eh? do you do this to all tops?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

The buds I pinch stop growing laterally......I start pinching when nugs are somewhat formed...probably around week 3-4 for whiteberry.....and I try pinching most of the tops...I just do a few 1 day wait 3-4 days and do more....until I have done most.....try it with 2 plants same strain same size so you can do side by side comparisons......now some strains might take to it different but every strain I have done it too I have not been disappointed........the plant on the right definitely looks more rk......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I count from the day I start 12/12......and the tips are rounded because of a technique i use...I pinch the tips of most of my buds....just like an 1/8 off a tip.....I have done side by side comparisons.......and the ones I pinch are not only fatter they also weigh more than those I do not pinch.....it's a type stress training ...and I have been doing it for about a year now and am happy with the results.....I remember the the rk having more rounded single nugs ...._I see whiteberry was dominant.....the only rk traits I see is the huge fan leaves and trichome production_....rk was definitely more bushy.....


 i read this whole post wrong, i read white berry everytime you said rk....got it now


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i read this whole post wrong, i read white berry everytime you said rk....got it now


Lol............


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Lol............


 did you mean pinch the stems or pinch the nugs? can you elaborate on your method?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 24, 2010)

I pinch the tip of the bud (thats why those whiteberry look rounded)......about an 1/8 of an inch.....not with my nails but with my finger to cause more stress to the area.....3-4 tops a plant when i do.....that's all really.....and I like the end result.......hey I found some rk pics not the best but so you get an idea of what it looked like........oh and here is a whole bud shot of whiteberry too..my drip lines got clogged and about 8 went dry for a while ,they lost a lot of their main fan leaves.....good thing i caught it before it was too late.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)

impressive! i forget you are runnin hydro.


----------



## doc111 (Sep 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on....so my last images were day 39 of 12/12. Does 66 represent 12/12 or first sign of flowers? I count from 12/12.
> 
> It seems two of my wbxrk show wb traits (wbxrk #1 and #3)...trichomb coverage on fan leaves, rounded tops to nugs, color. #2 i guess appears to be more redwood kush, trichomb development, nug development, color and leaves appear different. was redwood kush top nugs more pointy than wb...seems to be bushier while wb is more spread out...although wb node spacing is tighter...just less foliage per node.
> 
> ...


Lookin' nice! The redwood kush pheno looks like it yields a little better. How is the potency and the high of both phenos?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Lookin' nice! The redwood kush pheno looks like it yields a little better. How is the potency and the high of both phenos?


 HIGH?! im still smokin the leftovers from last harvest lol. basically super silver haze bottom nugs lol. havent harvested yet but from the looks the whiteberry pheno appears to be more potent...this is judging from trichomb mass. thanks for stoppin by man.

the white berry pheno (left) has four of those colas and the redwood kush pheno (right) only has two. i trained them both the same....i think yield per nug will go to redwood kush pheno as per plant i think the whiteberry pheno will win.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is a deep purple in hydro...come to find out ive been using nutrients that are for soil/soiless mixes- super natural gro terra. I need to change nutrients...this is what was making ph drop. 






deep purple dwc






deep purple dwc






here are some seedlings....in the tray i got bk from seed (not the same bk i have in clone) feminized wb x rk, some mbs i got with the dp seeds, tw x es, bb x bh3, bb2 x bb, bb x bb, pure kush x bb.






21 of 32 sprouted


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 25, 2010)

haha wow, i was just clickin around randomly searchin for big colas, and came across your journal... very nice stuff going on at your place, congrats on those buds man, and good luck in the future!


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 25, 2010)

oh i see youve got one of those coco fiber pot looking things next to your seedlings... i was wondering how those worked, or worked out i should say... i seen them and was curious but never ended up asking about them yet...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> oh i see youve got one of those coco fiber pot looking things next to your seedlings... i was wondering how those worked, or worked out i should say... i seen them and was curious but never ended up asking about them yet...


 hey man thanks for stopping by did you see the list of pictures on a few pages back? not sure as i have lots of posts per page...not default on riu. the coco pots work great for seedlings/clones, helps with a nice transition when transplanting....no need to remove pot.


----------



## doc111 (Sep 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> HIGH?! im still smokin the leftovers from last harvest lol. basically super silver haze bottom nugs lol. havent harvested yet but from the looks the whiteberry pheno appears to be more potent...this is judging from trichomb mass. thanks for stoppin by man.
> 
> the white berry pheno (left) has four of those colas and the redwood kush pheno (right) only has two. i trained them both the same....i think yield per nug will go to redwood kush pheno as per plant i think the whiteberry pheno will win.


No problem. They look nice. I just popped 2 of my Vortex beans about 2 weeks ago. They are finally starting to take off. I also broke down and bought an r/o filter yesterday. I got tired of lugging 5 gallon jugs to the grocery store like 3 times a week! lol! 

Your stuff is looking real nice my friend! I am holding off on planting my white berry. I'm getting pretty anxious though, especially looking at yours! They look amazing!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

haha right on man how much you pay for the ro?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> haha right on man how much you pay for the ro?


I got one for $100. It's just a single membrane with 2 stage pre-filter. Just got it all set up today and it's already giving me 5ppm water! I love it!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

how often do you need to replace filter media?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Here is a deep purple in hydro...come to find out ive been using nutrients that are for soil/soiless mixes- super natural gro terra. I need to change nutrients...this is what was making ph drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That DP is a nice bush 

How was the Germ rate for the MBS's?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> how often do you need to replace filter media?


I'm hearing different things. The manufacturer recomends replacing the prefilters every 6 months and the membrane once a year. The guys at my hydro shop said that they've been using theirs for years and replace the prefilters once a year and have never replaced the membrane! It's really gonna depend on a lot of factors, like it says using them with "softened water" will greatly reduce the membrane life. This is the first one I've owned and have certainly read a lot about them but there is nothing like real world experience.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4691924]That DP is a nice bush 

How was the Germ rate for the MBS's?[/QUOTE]
She is doin nice but ive been using wrong nutrients....not hydro nutes. 
Germ rate was 2 out of 5...they are in the second row over from the left


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I'm hearing different things. The manufacturer recomends replacing the prefilters every 6 months and the membrane once a year. The guys at my hydro shop said that they've been using theirs for years and replace the prefilters once a year and have never replaced the membrane! It's really gonna depend on a lot of factors, like it says using them with "softened water" will greatly reduce the membrane life. This is the first one I've owned and have certainly read a lot but there is nothing like real world experience.


 where did you get it?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 26, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> where did you get it?


I got it from my hydro shop (well, not mine, but the one I go to).


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 26, 2010)

They have some at purewaterclub.com for 95 bucks free shipping.......and it is definitely worth the investment


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

nice grow man!!!!!!!! im sticking round to see what happens.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

How things going


----------



## GrowCash (Sep 29, 2010)

looking good bro.peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I got it from my hydro shop (well, not mine, but the one I go to).


 Right on, i think I am ready to make this investment.


jcdws602 said:


> They have some at purewaterclub.com for 95 bucks free shipping.......and it is definitely worth the investment


 Right on bro thanks, ill check it out.


brock said:


> nice grow man!!!!!!!! im sticking round to see what happens.


 Hey good to have ya, thanks for stoppin by.


SICC";4707202]How things going[/QUOTE]
Things are goin good said:


> looking good bro.peace


 Hey thanks man!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Things are goin good, still paranoid someone is gonna rip my shit off. I get up in the middle of the night and look out in the back yard. These plants are so along and worth some money....I just want to harvest em lol. Gotta flush tho. I was thinking of giving grandaddy and purple k another feed but i think i may pass.


haha yeah i feel you on that, i would be the same way. How much longer are you gonna let them go?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4707337]haha yeah i feel you on that, i would be the same way. How much longer are you gonna let them go?[/QUOTE]
wb x rk hermie and mendo purp hermie are commin down today. bubba kush and pure kush are gonna be done this weekend. if i plan on feeding the gdp and pk i will harvest them mid week next week.

indoor bk is almost ready for harvest, wb, pk, dp, and mk all get flush starting tomorrow...bastard jack and tw x es are still being fed.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice, gonna be some tasty harvests


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4707584]Nice, gonna be some tasty harvests [/QUOTE]
indeed. trimmin mendo purp right now. did you know you should harvest before sunrise/lights on?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah i keep my plants in 12-24 hours of dark before i chop them, i got some killer scissor hash out of the outdoors, and soon to be indoors


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4707651]Yeah i keep my plants in 12-24 hours of dark before i chop them, i got some killer scissor hash out of the outdoors, and soon to be indoors [/QUOTE]
same here check these mendocino purp nugs out...i had to harvest them early and they have been stressed out in the middle of flower.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Too bad she went Hermie, still looks like some top quality smoke 
nice trim job
+REP!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4707830]Too bad she went Hermie, still looks like some top quality smoke 
nice trim job
+REP![/QUOTE]
Yea...its ok. She was stressed out alot before before i got her. She has mites, powdery mildew....then having to move from one environment to another....different nutes ya know?! Right in the middle of flower too. I didnt spend much time on trimming these, there isnt much meat there.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Just roll that up and smoke it when its done, Should make a nice fatty


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

white berry x redwood kush hermie indoors to outdoors at week 4
early harvest- 4 days flush


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4707959]Just roll that up and smoke it when its done, Should make a nice fatty [/QUOTE]
for sure....!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 30, 2010)

MMM that redwood x white berry looks delish! Congrats on the harvests beginning, av. There's always a bit of relief, but a bit of sorrow too, isn't there?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> same here check these mendocino purp nugs out...i had to harvest them early and they have been stressed out in the middle of flower.


yeah those look about 10-14 days premature... should still get you baked though... shitty im also battling some powder mildew... i dont intend on loosing... i got like 16 more days left and im in it to win it!!!! i will just keep cutting mildew spots off untill my shit is mature...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> MMM that redwood x white berry looks delish! Congrats on the harvests beginning, av. There's always a bit of relief, but a bit of sorrow too, isn't there?


 Thanks man! Just remember this is the early harvest hermies....the stressed out fuckers. Gettin ready for the good chop on sunday...make sure you come by then!


theexpress said:


> yeah those look about 10-14 days premature... should still get you baked though... shitty im also battling some powder mildew... i dont intend on loosing... i got like 16 more days left and im in it to win it!!!! i will just keep cutting mildew spots off untill my shit is mature...


Yea i had to cut her, she started hermieing like crazy, her sister did as well. I need to start cutting down on my number of plants, it fucking reaks back there. I battled with the powdery mildew last harvest remember? Its a bitch. What are you using to treat? How far along are you? 

I just found a small patch of gray mold. I think it is bud rot. Ive been spending hours going through my outdoor bushes looking for any other signs. Ive been neglecting the underside of the outdoor monsters. Only found one nug infected. I cut off surrounding nugs/foliage and sprayed with serenade. I went through and i thinned lots of fan leaves on every plant, focusing on bottoms undercanopy. I then removed them from their 7gallon pots, this should keep humidity down. I think budrot snuck up on me as I have been flushing and keeping soil moist for more than recommended amounts of time. The way the four plants are trained lock in lots of moisture and raise humidity surrounding precious nugs. I also removed all loose top soil. I will put a fan on them tonight and try to lower humidity. I do not want this budrot to take over like the powdery mildew did.

The grandaddy and purple kush were fed yesterday, this sets harvest back till next wed. Bubba kush and pure kush will have 7 days flush on sunday, I will then start harvesting..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks man! Just remember this is the early harvest hermies....the stressed out fuckers. Gettin ready for the good chop on sunday...make sure you come by then!
> 
> Yea i had to cut her, she started hermieing like crazy, her sister did as well. I need to start cutting down on my number of plants, it fucking reaks back there. I battled with the powdery mildew last harvest remember? Its a bitch. What are you using to treat? How far along are you?
> 
> ...


im 6 weeks into bloom i would guess... like 14-16 more days left..... i used water diluted peroxide, then i just said fuck it and cut off all mildew spots


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im 6 weeks into bloom i would guess... like 14-16 more days left..... i used water diluted peroxide, then i just said fuck it and cut off all mildew spots


 i water cured all nugs with pm, no ill effects...sorry to hear that man.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i water cured all nugs with pm, no ill effects...sorry to hear that man.


im not worried that much.... has of right now its under control


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im not worried that much.... has of right now its under control


 right on....how long do you flush for?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2010)

bubba kush indoor


----------



## Burger Boss (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice aevia, you have done yourself proud! It looks like granulated sugar, those trichomes must be huge. What is the trichome color range?..........BB


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Very nice aevia, you have done yourself proud! It looks like granulated sugar, those trichomes must be huge. What is the trichome color range?..........BB


 Hey BB thanks for stopping by. trichombs are about 20 percent amber. she smells earthy!


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 1, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> bubba kush indoor


Damn that shit looks fire....when did you harvest these???


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn that shit looks fire....when did you harvest these???


 last night, it was harvested a bit late. she finished about a week and a half earlier than any other strain. started the flush a bit late. these are samples to make sure flush is ok. its gonna get better stick around! thanks!


----------



## Burger Boss (Oct 1, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn that shit looks fire....when did you harvest these???


Damn aevia, your "trimming" is just amazing! Those are about the "cleanest" nugs I've seen, EVER!
Good work my man,.........BB


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Damn aevia, your "trimming" is just amazing! Those are about the "cleanest" nugs I've seen, EVER!
> Good work my man,.........BB


 thanks my friend...the best nugs are coming shortly!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> right on....how long do you flush for?


the last 2 weeks........ unless im using organic nutes then i feed right threw harvest.....


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey av, I assume you're still busy harvesting?

BTW that bubba looks incredible. Those are some massive trichs!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the last 2 weeks........ unless im using organic nutes then i feed right threw harvest.....


 right on, did i tell you i am going all organic?


CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Hey av, I assume you're still busy harvesting?
> 
> BTW that bubba looks incredible. Those are some massive trichs!


 yes still harvesting! been at it most of the day. here are a few pictures. this is granddaddy purple and purple kush outdoor. the bubba kush and pure kush are comin down tomorrow...then on to the indoors 

yield appears to be real close comparing the purple kush and the granddaddy. ordered some hash bubble bag- that should arrive by wed. just in time  how much you think is here dry?






purple kush outdoor






purple kush outdoor - one plant






purple kush outdoor - one plant







granddaddy purple - outdoor






granddaddy purple


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

That's some mighty fine looking bud you have there!

Hmm, I'd estimate around 3 oz.. 3.5 perhaps.. QP? That's a toughy. Are they very dense? They look it. Beautiful trim-job btw!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 5, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> That's some mighty fine looking bud you have there!
> 
> Hmm, I'd estimate around 3 oz.. 3.5 perhaps.. QP? That's a toughy. Are they very dense? They look it. Beautiful trim-job btw!


 Tops and mids are dense...bottoms are a bit fluffy. Thanks! Ill have some more pictures up soon!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got my 4piece bubble bag set- just in time. Finished the bubba kush outdoor last night and a little of the pure kush outdoor. Here are a few of the bubba kush outdoor. This is all one plant.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Just got my 4piece bubble bag set- just in time. Finished the bubba kush outdoor last night and a little of the pure kush outdoor. Here are a few of the bubba kush outdoor. This is all one plant.


damn... nice dense ass clusters there bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn... nice dense ass clusters there bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks my friend...did you see the others down below? i got a few more pics of other plants. these outdoors went about a week or two into flower then revert back to veg. vegged for a few more weeks then flowered.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah those are some mean nugs..........looking great : P


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yeah those are some mean nugs..........looking great : P


 thanks man....that white berry hermie i took outdoors is some good smoke....i cant wait for the indoors as it is going to be great!


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man....that white berry hermie i took outdoors is some good smoke....i cant wait for the indoors as it is going to be great!



hell yeah ....thats good it smoked good..........when you chopping the indoors???


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

gonna do a test smoke tomorow, this will tell me what is ready. i forgot when i started flush lol. i think today is 7 days.


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking very nice my dude. Pics are of great quality REP


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice harvest homie, shit is lookin proper


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 9, 2010)

Good Lord those are gorgeous! You can tell those were cared for with loving hands, aev!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 9, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Looking very nice my dude. Pics are of great quality REP


 Thanks man!


SICC";4737710]Nice harvest homie said:


> Good Lord those are gorgeous! You can tell those were cared for with loving hands, aev!


 Thanks man, the indoors are the stuff i am excited about. Just been busy makin hash, dryin, manicuring, crackin jars...lots to do around harvest time.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2010)

How did those seeds turn out?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4756384]How did those seeds turn out?[/QUOTE]
All of the indoor crosses have around 30-100 seeds. The outdoors were a hit and miss. Some outdoors yielded viable seeds, others just one or two. how you doin?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the deep purple hydro, after balancing ph and switching to hydro specific nutrients, she is taking off! she will be put 12/12 when indoor flower room is harvested. 3 left in there- one tw x es and two bastard jacks.






she is startin to drink about a gallon a day. fed advanced nutrients hydro. 5.5ph 800 ppm.












seedlings doin good. not sure if i will go organic or not, bubba kush organic isnt growing too steadily yet. i may try half and half.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are a few shots of pure kush outdoor dried.


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 11, 2010)

Looken hot to me. My soil game is bah.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are a few of the indoors harvested last night- only trainwreck x early skunk and two bastard jacks are left...needing a little more ripen time. 

a few strains that get rep- master kush #1, whiteberry x redwood kush #1, deep purple #1






deep purple #1






deep purple #1 trimmed up






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2- main stem was broke at week 5. 






master kush #2






white berry x redwood kush 2






white berry x redwood kush #1


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

group shot hangin i think i got estimated 1.5lbs total- outdoors is around a lb, havent weighed it all yet.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a shit load of seeds, 100+ of each cross. Alot more got pollinated then I thought lol. Nice harvest, the buds look delicious 
That DP is a beauty


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 11, 2010)

They all look beautiful, aev! Looks like the christmas holidays came early at your house in that last pic! LOL


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

SICC";4757434]I got a shit load of seeds said:


> They all look beautiful, aev! Looks like the christmas holidays came early at your house in that last pic! LOL


 Hah thanks man! 

OUTDOOR YIELD= 401.5 grams
INDOOR YIELD= TBD


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn that shit looks bomb! Hook it up lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 13, 2010)

wb x rk #1






wb x rk #2






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2






deep purple #2






deep purple #1


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice bud porn


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 13, 2010)

NIcE...have you tried any yet??......and how long did they flower for??


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 13, 2010)

SICC";4767486]Nice bud porn :hump:[/QUOTE]
thanks man said:


> NIcE...have you tried any yet??......and how long did they flower for??


 ive been smoking the hash lately, giving buds time to cure. have smoked alot of white berry x redwood kush hermie. by putting wbrk3 outside, i lost half the potential weight. that was the first to go, surprisingly potent. they flowered for 8.5 weeks i still have three left- trainwreck x early skunk and two bastard jacks (jtr x mbs). 

Only a few rogue seeds here and there. None of the hermies caused any damage past themselves..


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> ive been smoking the hash lately, giving buds time to cure. have smoked alot of white berry x redwood kush hermie. by putting wbrk3 outside, i lost half the potential weight. that was the first to go, surprisingly potent. they flowered for 8.5 weeks i still have three left- trainwreck x early skunk and two bastard jacks (jtr x mbs).
> 
> Only a few rogue seeds here and there. None of the hermies caused any damage past themselves..


Thats good the hermies only did minimal damage.....how are those bastard jacks looking like.......??And that master kush looks really f n nice........be waiting on a smoke report. ........


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4766347]Damn that shit looks bomb! Hook it up lol [/QUOTE]
hah i wish i could!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 14, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Thats good the hermies only did minimal damage.....how are those bastard jacks looking like.......??And that master kush looks really f n nice........be waiting on a smoke report. ........


 Bastard jacks are doing great- they are more like momma...jack the ripper. Trichombs are huge, not like jack the ripper. Produces lots of resin and a great jack smell. I am happy with this strain this time- I think i harvested too early last time. Trainwreck x earlyskunk is just about ready- BJ's have a few more days.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man, when you updating journal with some pics?!



Once I can get on a computer, my shit is all fuc'd up. I've been on my itouch since, Ina get them up soon, I'm already on my next grow, got clones flowering now.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4771187]Once I can get on a computer, my shit is all fuc'd up. I've been on my itouch since, Ina get them up soon, I'm already on my next grow, got clones flowering now.[/QUOTE]
Yea- I hear ya. That Deep purple hydro is a beast. I treated her for spider mites yesterday, she isnt too happy this mornin.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

this pheno of m.k. is sick!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

SICC";4771187]Once I can get on a computer said:


> this pheno of m.k. is sick!


 yea tasty too, what do you like bout it?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yea tasty too, what do you like bout it?


i think its a much better indica profile the the other more sativa looking pheno... wish i could try some... love how the buds form in dense clusters around the main stalk.. tell tale indica sighn


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think its a much better indica profile the the other more sativa looking pheno... wish i could try some... love how the buds form in dense clusters around the main stalk.. tell tale indica sighn


 I agree- come on over blaze a bowl.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2010)

Any mail today?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4774867]Any mail today?[/QUOTE]
just got it bro- postage due- 95cents. lol.


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

lol i got one today that charged me 44 cents. ive never seen that before.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> just got it bro- postage due- 95cents. lol.




Haha yeah? I had one stamp left, fuccin postal service. I owe you one homie!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> lol i got one today that charged me 44 cents. ive never seen that before.


 same here, i never asked for the letter!
[QUOTE="SICC";4775499]Haha yeah? I had one stamp left, fuccin postal service. I owe you one homie! [/QUOTE]
hah- what is one stamp worth? this way i know how much to put next time. i think three stamps are needed if i owed the postal service 95 cents right? imma go get some envelopes today. any changes in the order?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

i think i will chop tw x es and bastard jack tomorrow. you will like the trichomb production on both. bj has the biggest trichombs i have ever seen.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure how much they're worth but I think the 95 cents is from the envelope being heavy, I used more paper then I usually do. Ima start using 2 stamps now tho. Order still the same


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4778512]Not sure how much they're worth but I think the 95 cents is from the envelope being heavy, I used more paper then I usually do. Ima start using 2 stamps now tho. Order still the same [/QUOTE]
Right on, ill try my best to get that out to ya tomorrow.


----------



## element317 (Oct 16, 2010)

wow...i wish i had a green thumb..i think your place is the "heaven" i seek..lol..very nice. how much would it cost to start a couple indooor plants? and what seed company do you recommend getting seeds from? i do not think i could do it, but it sure would be worth the try...lol..


----------



## element317 (Oct 16, 2010)

the kush thats sold here is running 150 a quad..it's great, but very pricey.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

element317 said:


> wow...i wish i had a green thumb..i think your place is the "heaven" i seek..lol..very nice. how much would it cost to start a couple indooor plants? and what seed company do you recommend getting seeds from? i do not think i could do it, but it sure would be worth the try...lol..


 i have never dealt with seed companies. i get clones from friends or dispensaries and keep em around if they are good. yes weed costs waay too much to not grow!


----------



## element317 (Oct 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i have never dealt with seed companies. i get clones from friends or dispensaries and keep em around if they are good. yes weed costs waay too much to not grow!



exactly. i live in a townhome..are there ways to grow indoors in a confined area? heck the only seeds i can get are fron the mid grade stuff i buy...which i hate..lol..when i get the kush there are no seeds..lol..and i cant get to a dispensary. i wish indiana had medicinal. did you go to school for horticulture? or just by reading up on it? i see all this beautifulo smoke and want to do it myself, but everytime i start a plant or two nothing works right..lol..probably need to research a little more. what is the biggest sized container i would need to put a adult sized plant in for indoors? thanks appreciate the advice...


----------



## element317 (Oct 16, 2010)

or would it not be a good idea to grow in an apartment due to the aroma of it?


----------



## doc111 (Oct 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> wb x rk #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking buds my friend!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 17, 2010)

element317 said:


> exactly. i live in a townhome..are there ways to grow indoors in a confined area? heck the only seeds i can get are fron the mid grade stuff i buy...which i hate..lol..when i get the kush there are no seeds..lol..and i cant get to a dispensary. i wish indiana had medicinal. did you go to school for horticulture? or just by reading up on it? i see all this beautifulo smoke and want to do it myself, but everytime i start a plant or two nothing works right..lol..probably need to research a little more. what is the biggest sized container i would need to put a adult sized plant in for indoors? thanks appreciate the advice...


 Yes there are way to grow in a confined area- If doing one or two plants you may get away with just a few fans. The exchanging of air is extremely important when growing your own medicine. I did not go to school for horticulture but i have spent alot of time asking questions and answering them as well. You can get lots of information around here but it wont all click until you start growing, make mistakes and correct them. The first few grows are usually a struggle- this is normal. You ask someone what may have happened, you get an answer- and you make sure to not do it again. An adult sized plant? This is a wide range, a plant is considered adult after showing signs of sexual maturity. The light cycle controls when you flower and when you veg- theoretically you can have a plant growing forever under 18/6 light. 18 on and 6 off. Some growers prefer smaller number large plants and others prefer larger numbers of small plants (research: sea of green). In a small area such as a small closet you may think about scrogging- this is basically using a net to train the plant to utilize all growing space provided by the light. You will soon realize there is quiet an investment involved to grow the good stuff. It pays off within the first good harvest.


element317 said:


> or would it not be a good idea to grow in an apartment due to the aroma of it?


 Certain strains produce more odors than others. Some will go unnoticeable others will stink the whole block up. Most of the time this is in the last weeks anyway, a carbon filter can always be installed.


doc111 said:


> Nice looking buds my friend!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


Thanks doc, you check out a few pages back?


----------



## goodolboy (Oct 18, 2010)

Man, Damn. Wow. Im at a loss for words man... They all look delicious.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for stopping by with kind words!


----------



## doc111 (Oct 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes there are way to grow in a confined area- If doing one or two plants you may get away with just a few fans. The exchanging of air is extremely important when growing your own medicine. I did not go to school for horticulture but i have spent alot of time asking questions and answering them as well. You can get lots of information around here but it wont all click until you start growing, make mistakes and correct them. The first few grows are usually a struggle- this is normal. You ask someone what may have happened, you get an answer- and you make sure to not do it again. An adult sized plant? This is a wide range, a plant is considered adult after showing signs of sexual maturity. The light cycle controls when you flower and when you veg- theoretically you can have a plant growing forever under 18/6 light. 18 on and 6 off. Some growers prefer smaller number large plants and others prefer larger numbers of small plants (research: sea of green). In a small area such as a small closet you may think about scrogging- this is basically using a net to train the plant to utilize all growing space provided by the light. You will soon realize there is quiet an investment involved to grow the good stuff. It pays off within the first good harvest.
> 
> Certain strains produce more odors than others. Some will go unnoticeable others will stink the whole block up. Most of the time this is in the last weeks anyway, a carbon filter can always be installed.
> 
> Thanks doc, you check out a few pages back?


Oh yeah! You've got a green thumb my friend! No doubt about that, nope!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 18, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Oh yeah! You've got a green thumb my friend! No doubt about that, nope!


 Thanks man! I appreciate the compliments. 



2,000th POST!! W'HOO!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man i dont know what i rep'd you for last but im sure it was worth it, and this bias ass sight wont allow you to offer more when deserved so i'll rep you right here right now and when ever the bleep i want..you are off the hook Kush Master "A"....+++++++++++++ rep Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man i dont know what i rep'd you for last but im sure it was worth it, and this bias ass sight wont allow you to offer more when deserved so i'll rep you right here right now and when ever the bleep i want..you are off the hook Kush Master "A"....+++++++++++++ rep Peace


Haha thanks man....go rep a few fucks and come back! You owe me stinkz! Ha!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

Buds are looking lovely.How does the wb xrk smell that shit looks dank as hell.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Buds are looking lovely.How does the wb xrk smell that shit looks dank as hell.


 thanks man....go check a few pages back out. the outdoors came out nice as well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man....go check a few pages back out. the outdoors came out nice as well.


alright will do.+ rep before i forget.


----------



## element317 (Oct 21, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes there are way to grow in a confined area- If doing one or two plants you may get away with just a few fans. The exchanging of air is extremely important when growing your own medicine. I did not go to school for horticulture but i have spent alot of time asking questions and answering them as well. You can get lots of information around here but it wont all click until you start growing, make mistakes and correct them. The first few grows are usually a struggle- this is normal. You ask someone what may have happened, you get an answer- and you make sure to not do it again. An adult sized plant? This is a wide range, a plant is considered adult after showing signs of sexual maturity. The light cycle controls when you flower and when you veg- theoretically you can have a plant growing forever under 18/6 light. 18 on and 6 off. Some growers prefer smaller number large plants and others prefer larger numbers of small plants (research: sea of green). In a small area such as a small closet you may think about scrogging- this is basically using a net to train the plant to utilize all growing space provided by the light. You will soon realize there is quiet an investment involved to grow the good stuff. It pays off within the first good harvest.
> 
> Certain strains produce more odors than others. Some will go unnoticeable others will stink the whole block up. Most of the time this is in the last weeks anyway, a carbon filter can always be installed.
> 
> Thanks doc, you check out a few pages back?


thank you so much aeviaanah. now i guess i will search for so good seeds. i really really like the kush strainds the taste of all of the ones i have tasted are amazing. sour diesel, diesel, bubblegum, og, master. love them all. the flavor itself is addictive..lol..i guess i can try a post on here for indy growers? i don't know? again, thanks for the info. i will probably be asking a ton of questions...lol


----------



## element317 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok..i have did a little research on the s.o.g. and this way intrigues me. let's say i can find some kush seeds to use. do i germinate all of them, and plant all of them? if i go the sog route, which is very likely once the seed is growing how do you tell which is male and which is female? i know newb question. i have heard that the male has a lot of seeds in the top cola? the female does not? i am going to purchase a book about sog. i will not be able to start this entire little journey until i can find a good seed source. so.....lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 21, 2010)

element317 said:


> ok..i have did a little research on the s.o.g. and this way intrigues me. let's say i can find some kush seeds to use. do i germinate all of them, and plant all of them? if i go the sog route, which is very likely once the seed is growing how do you tell which is male and which is female? i know newb question. i have heard that the male has a lot of seeds in the top cola? the female does not? i am going to purchase a book about sog. i will not be able to start this entire little journey until i can find a good seed source. so.....lol


Go here -------> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ and here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/


----------



## element317 (Oct 21, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Go here -------> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ and here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/


thanks jcdws602. i appreciate it!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 21, 2010)

element317 said:


> ok..i have did a little research on the s.o.g. and this way intrigues me. let's say i can find some kush seeds to use. do i germinate all of them, and plant all of them? if i go the sog route, which is very likely once the seed is growing how do you tell which is male and which is female? i know newb question. i have heard that the male has a lot of seeds in the top cola? the female does not? i am going to purchase a book about sog. i will not be able to start this entire little journey until i can find a good seed source. so.....lol


 Males produce balls instead of hairs and calyxs....You should be able to tell before it is too late. Search in good images "male marijuana plant" or "female marijuana plant". Get them seeds and you can even breed your own seeds for the future.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 21, 2010)

T'was a pleasure viewing your delicious harvest, aev! I do hope it's equally pleasurable sampling them


----------



## element317 (Oct 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Males produce balls instead of hairs and calyxs....You should be able to tell before it is too late. Search in good images "male marijuana plant" or "female marijuana plant". Get them seeds and you can even breed your own seeds for the future.


cool..i didnt think of looking for pics of the male and female plants..thanx..cool i did not know that i could breed seeds..also i did not know that while doing the s.o.g method that you trim the lower leaves off and you can use those leaves to clone...man, im learning already..lol


----------



## element317 (Oct 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Males produce balls instead of hairs and calyxs....You should be able to tell before it is too late. Search in good images "male marijuana plant" or "female marijuana plant". Get them seeds and you can even breed your own seeds for the future.


yes i found some good pics of male and female, and yes i definitely see the difference.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 22, 2010)

element317 said:


> cool..i didnt think of looking for pics of the male and female plants..thanx..cool i did not know that i could breed seeds..also i did not know that while doing the s.o.g method that you trim the lower leaves off and you can use those leaves to clone...man, im learning already..lol


You cant use the leaves to clone...you can use the shoots to clone.....if you clone a leaf only it wont grow a plant....the leaf will root and actually grow bigger but thats all............when i first started growing I used to think the same....I actually cloned some leaves...lol......


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 22, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> T'was a pleasure viewing your delicious harvest, aev! I do hope it's equally pleasurable sampling them


 Right on, thanks for stopping by again! It is more pleasurable sampling them  


element317 said:


> cool..i didnt think of looking for pics of the male and female plants..thanx..cool i did not know that i could breed seeds..also i did not know that while doing the s.o.g method that you trim the lower leaves off and you can use those leaves to clone...man, im learning already..lol


 right on bro, glad to hear you are getting it together. there is not much to the basics...once you learn the essentials you should be just fine. you will learn more as you continue to grow because you will have to, literally. 


element317 said:


> yes i found some good pics of male and female, and yes i definitely see the difference.


 right on...clarify that up?


jcdws602 said:


> You cant use the leaves to clone...you can use the shoots to clone.....if you clone a leaf only it wont grow a plant....the leaf will root and actually grow bigger but thats all............when i first started growing I used to think the same....I actually cloned some leaves...lol......


i tried it once as well, sat there forever.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 24, 2010)

tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor 
__






bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs) indoor






bastard jack indoor






bj indoor

Ive been smoking and trimmin indica doms all this time, its good to trim up some sativa doms. Smells spicey, mountain pinesole. Very minty as well. I still have one bastard jack indoor which will be coming down the middle of next week. I still have one super silver haze and one bastard jack outdoor. They are moving along very slowly with this cold/dark weather. Just waiting for any signs of budrot, caterpillars, powdery mildew....nothin yet.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 24, 2010)

Trainwreck x es looks real good.....hows it smoke??


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Trainwreck x es looks real good.....hows it smoke??


 Thanks man! Havent smoked any yet but I will let you know when i do. How you been?


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks man! Havent smoked any yet but I will let you know when i do. How you been?


Good good....just harvested some bk x mbs........pretty good smoke......really chemical smell to her.....she took a little over 11 weeks...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn, that Twes looks bomb!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Good good....just harvested some bk x mbs........pretty good smoke......really chemical smell to her.....she took a little over 11 weeks...


 Oh yea? what you think? bubba kush is still one of the best strains i got, i have a ton of bastard bubba crosses goin... bb x bb, bh x bb. bb x bk. pk x bb. stuf like that.


SICC";4813598]Damn said:


> Fantastic!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothin much, just turned on the lights in the tent. Waiting on some beans to pop


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4814860]Nothin much, just turned on the lights in the tent. Waiting on some beans to pop [/QUOTE]
what strains bro?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

One bk mk, two GDP mk and one twes, I got one of each of my crosses going now, planted them a couple days ago.

Just gonna use whatever pops, they gon be on 12/12. I wanna get a bunch if different strains going and see what I end up with 

What you got goin still?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4815090]One bk mk, two GDP mk and one twes, I got one of each of my crosses going now, planted them a couple days ago.

Just gonna use whatever pops, they gon be on 12/12. I wanna get a bunch if different strains going and see what I end up with 

What you got goin still?[/QUOTE]
Right on bro, cant wait to see the different results. All i got is a bastard jack indoor, bastard jack outdoor and a super silver haze outdoor. for veg i got two sicc mbs, a bunch of bastard crosses, the dp hydro, a few dp clones, a few bks, a pure kush x bastard bubba, two tw x es, and three wb x rk. bastard haze is in there somewhere as well.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4815090]One bk mk, two GDP mk and one twes, I got one of each of my crosses going now, planted them a couple days ago.

Just gonna use whatever pops, they gon be on 12/12. I wanna get a bunch if different strains going and see what I end up with 

What you got goin still?[/QUOTE]
did i tell you i fried the dp hydro with insecticides? she is commin back around tho...still alive and is starting to thrive again.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn, I hope she pulls thru. How long have the others been vegging? Can't wait too see those flower


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4815269]Damn, I hope she pulls thru. How long have the others been vegging? Can't wait too see those flower [/QUOTE]
Oh she is already pulled through and has new vigorous growth...i was thinking 'i shouldnt be doing this' when i mixed the two insecticides. the others have been vegging a few weeks. i dont remember, i only count during flower.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh aight haha, I was gonna say I really wanted to see her flower, good thing she's ok. The one bubba master didn't pop, replaced it with two more, one out of two Twes pop'd. And the grand master flash dnt pop so I replace it with a purp master. Gonna save the rest for later on after i move


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4818161]Oh aight haha, I was gonna say I really wanted to see her flower, good thing she's ok. The one bubba master didn't pop, replaced it with two more, one out of two Twes pop'd. And the grand master flash dnt pop so I replace it with a purp master. Gonna save the rest for later on after i move [/QUOTE]
Hmm, i wonder why they arent poppin?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Idk, it's all good, so far the Twest is 50%, and I only tried one each of the other two. This is just to keep me busy lol. And I couldn't resist trying to pop some


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4818345]Idk, it's all good, so far the Twest is 50%, and I only tried one each of the other two. This is just to keep me busy lol. And I couldn't resist trying to pop some [/QUOTE]
You just sticking them in soil?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah party cup with MG moisture control and perlite. That's all I been using for a while, Benny workin good so far.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4819747]Yeah party cup with MG moisture control and perlite. That's all I been using for a while, Benny workin good so far.[/QUOTE]
Right on, if you continue to get a low sprout count, let me know...Ill replace em. I got seeds any time for you bro, just ask.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 29, 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*OUTDOOR*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]white berry x redwood kush #3 - 15.5g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]pure kush - 43.1 total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bubba kush - 91.1g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]grandaddy purple - 73.7g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]purple kush - 73.8g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]mendocino purple - 43.3 total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]blue dream - 61g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]super silver haze  yet to harvest 40g estimated[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bastard jack reveg  yet to harvest 60g estimated[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_9 PLANTS OUTDOOR TOTAL = 501.5g or 17.69oz_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]___[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*INDOOR*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bubba kush - 22g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]pure kush - 5.4g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]deep purple #2 - 30.8g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]deep purple #1 - 30.3g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]white berry x redwood kush #2 - 30g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]white berry x redwood kush #1 - 41.2g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]master kush #1 - 46.5g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]master kush #2 - 39.3g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]trainwreck x early skunk - 11.7g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bastard jack #1 - 28.9g total[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]bastard jack #2  yet to harvest 11.0g estimated[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_11 PLANTS INDOOR TOTAL = 297.1g or 10.48oz_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_800watts_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_.371gram per watt_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]___[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_TOTAL YIELD = 798.6g or 28.17oz or 1.76lbs_[/FONT]


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 29, 2010)

My grams per watt is a little low but quality is always my main focus when it comes to growing...yield can suck balls. If i had a closet full of super silver haze i could pull 1 gram per watt. Highest yielding plant i got but even top nugs aren't top shelf.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah quality over quantity any day


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome post, bro. It's very cool to read shit like that...tried to rep you but I'm not spreading the love enough apparently.

Grats on your harvest


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 29, 2010)

SICC";4836067]Yeah quality over quantity any day bongsmilie[/QUOTE]
Indeed!
[quote="LiveHigh said:


> Awesome post, bro. It's very cool to read shit like that...tried to rep you but I'm not spreading the love enough apparently.
> 
> Grats on your harvest


Lol, right on bro! Its the thought that counts!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Way to go and you could'nt be more rght no matter how you look ay=t it quality is always better than quantity if you are selling or smoking great job and thats still a lot of bud...Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Way to go and you could'nt be more rght no matter how you look ay=t it quality is always better than quantity if you are selling or smoking great job and thats still a lot of bud...Peace


 Yes, glad there are many out there that agree with me.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 30, 2010)

Agree with you all indeed! 

And thanks for breaking your harvest down for us, aev. It's very interesting to see it broken down that way and to see what the Gram per Wattage was. Cheers!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Agree with you all indeed!
> 
> And thanks for breaking your harvest down for us, aev. It's very interesting to see it broken down that way and to see what the Gram per Wattage was. Cheers!


 Your welcome, i like to keep records...


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a new thread for the new grow. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380397-aeviaanahs-multistrain-hydro-soil-organic.html#post4840158

i will continue to post here for anything related to this years grow...remember i still have two outdoor sativa doms to harvest!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 30, 2010)

DAmn dude, you didn't tell it was like 60 pages long... your crazy..lol
+rep just for the amount of work it take to grow that much. Everything looks beautiful.
I only have 9 plants and I'm workin my ass off

I've been meaning to try DWC. Right now all I got is soil. Yours look like they really love it.

EDIT: I guess i'm not spreading the love around enough either...i'll catch you around next time


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Beansly said:


> DAmn dude, you didn't tell it was like 60 pages long... your crazy..lol
> +rep just for the amount of work it take to grow that much. Everything looks beautiful.
> I only have 9 plants and I'm workin my ass off
> 
> ...


 Whats up bro yes it can be lots of work, it gets easier every year tho. Learn to catch things before they happen! 

I am sure missin out on a lot of rep lol!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2010)

Welll + rep from me homie.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Welll + rep from me homie.


 wyteberrywidow commin through with the save. got a new journal up bro. ill put it in my sig


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2010)

Let me know which one it is im in..


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let me know which one it is im in..


 You are in the old one, i messed up my sig. Come check it out.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is all strains I grew. Outdoor is on top and Indoor is on bottom. I have yet to add bastard jack outdoor and super silver haze outdoor. 
(indoor lighting)






another image using outdoor lighting.






super silver haze outdoor






super silver haze outdoor






bastard jack outdoor






bastard jack outdoor


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

here is a blunt we smoked the other night - granddaddy purple/whiteberry x redwood kush with some keif and bubba kush hash. 






purple kush/pure kush hash i made last night using bubble bags






its looking a bit more dry today.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 3, 2010)

Your harvest should keep your blunts filled for many moons.
That blunt looks good enough to eat!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Your harvest should keep your blunts filled for many moons.
> That blunt looks good enough to eat!


 Hah it was good man. Halloween blunt.


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

Very Nice Treat for Halloween! Nice Hash pattie's as well!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Whats up everyone....here are a few shots of the super silver haze I harvested. A few of bastard jack yet to be harvested.






SSH outdoor just before harvest






SSH after harvest...didnt spend much time, was in a hurry.






This is the revegged bastard jack im waiting to harvest. I started this plant from seed indoors harvested once then revegged outdoors early last year.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

Good Shit homie, nice and frosty


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 9, 2010)

So give me a personal run down on SSH please kind sir. I grew one out from some SSH I got at the weed shop that was sooooooo yum. Very skunky. Anywho it came out fem from pre flower and I am very glad of this. Can you fill me in on growing habits and CLONING if possible. Yield, high or low. The 411 ya dig


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> So give me a personal run down on SSH please kind sir. I grew one out from some SSH I got at the weed shop that was sooooooo yum. Very skunky. Anywho it came out fem from pre flower and I am very glad of this. Can you fill me in on growing habits and CLONING if possible. Yield, high or low. The 411 ya dig


 SSH is the heaviest yielder I got. Pulled about 3x the rest of the plants (same age) a few harvests ago. Her potency isnt up there with the greats but delivers a great high, just take another hit . She tastes like a sativa, kind of lemony and skunky, very smooth on the exhale. Branches out like crazy and topping is not needed- she will take care of that on her own. This plant was put outdoors and forced into flower at an early age...so yield is not there ont his particular plant but potential yield is. Cloning is extremely easy with this plant, probably one of the fastest i have. If you are a LST kind of person, SSH will keep you busy. I have not let her grow traditionally (no training) so as of now i would recommend LST. Here are a few shots of SSH in the past. I just crossed her to Trainwreck x early skunk and am excited to try this new strain...Looks like i have packed em in like you do.









Hey coopdevillan, the new grow is over here

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380397-aeviaanahs-multistrain-hydro-soil-organic.html#post4843366


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for the info +rep but it wont let me lol. I am looken forward to this strain. I like the smoke and it smells soooooooo good after you smoke and re-enter a room.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 10, 2010)

+REP bro. Great job all around. Nasty crosses, super fire nuggz!! Great pics as well. I think im gonna look into some BK seeds and maybe some Bubba. Thanks!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Thank you for the info +rep but it wont let me lol. I am looken forward to this strain. I like the smoke and it smells soooooooo good after you smoke and re-enter a room.


 Your welcome, man i get that alot. Lol.


MEGAyielder420 said:


> +REP bro. Great job all around. Nasty crosses, super fire nuggz!! Great pics as well. I think im gonna look into some BK seeds and maybe some Bubba. Thanks!!


 Thanks bro! Ill be postin a recap here shortly.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

deep purple #1






deep purple #1 trimmed up






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2- main stem was broke at week 5. 






master kush #2






white berry x redwood kush 2






white berry x redwood kush #1 





























wb x rk #1






wb x rk #2






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2






deep purple #2






deep purple #1

THESE ARE ALL FROM THIS HARVEST


----------



## NONHater (Nov 10, 2010)

Bud Porn at it's Finest!


----------



## rzza (Nov 10, 2010)

so beautiful.


----------



## swaggersDlite (Nov 14, 2010)

mmm looking so tasty how potent is that master kush compared to like an og kush ???


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 15, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Bud Porn at it's Finest!


 Right on, gettin ready for the next batch!!


rzza said:


> so beautiful.


 Thanks man!


swaggersDlite said:


> mmm looking so tasty how potent is that master kush compared to like an og kush ???


 Man ive had some real good og kush before. Master kush is one of my favorite strains but i have had some og that has got it beat!

Dont forget the new grow is here!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380397-aeviaanahs-multistrain-hydro-soil-organic.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

check out the dp hydro, i need to do some training on her.
View attachment 1279033View attachment 1279034

and the babies- there are 5 males possibly 6...none i want to breed with. i got my hands on a white widow


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Nov 30, 2010)

You can get a 6 stage ro filter with the drinking water hardware on ebay for 115 bucks. I have bought 2 over the years for my saltwater reef hobby. The membrane can go out at any time if it splits. That is what happened to my first one. The one I have now is 3 years old and the membrane is fine and I was useing about 50 gallons every 2 weeks for water changes.


----------



## NONHater (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice addition with the white widow! Just tossing the males then?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 30, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Nice addition with the white widow! Just tossing the males then?


 yea, no males are worthy to breed.


----------



## jadeshecky (Dec 1, 2010)

very nice, don't ya just love the master kush. mmm mmm good. ive, got a SSH and JTR and an auto dwarf going right now. the auto has some mega fat effing leavings man. and my ssh has fan leaves bigger than my freaking hand!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 1, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yea, no males are worthy to breed.


Nice, hopefully I can find a Stud when I make some F2's of this on hybrid I'm working with. Got 8 seeds, Don't really want to push it with more plants giving the small area. Wish I had a massive grow op. so I could go threw tons of males but this will have to do for now.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> very nice, don't ya just love the master kush. mmm mmm good. ive, got a SSH and JTR and an auto dwarf going right now. the auto has some mega fat effing leavings man. and my ssh has fan leaves bigger than my freaking hand!


 Hey jadeshecky! Good to hear from ya! Master kush is great indeed! SSH and JTR are both crossed with MBS. I call them bastard jack and bastard haze. It may be misleading to continue to call them by mommas name.  SSH appears to be indica dominant- that must be the bagseed pheno. I think you will really like bastard jack. Great flavor and nice sativa like high.


NONHater said:


> Nice, hopefully I can find a Stud when I make some F2's of this on hybrid I'm working with. Got 8 seeds, Don't really want to push it with more plants giving the small area. Wish I had a massive grow op. so I could go threw tons of males but this will have to do for now.


 Yea i hear ya. What hybrid did you make?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2010)

You flip that switch yet or what? lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4977346]You flip that switch yet or what? lol[/QUOTE]
no lol...i had to go back to work today and havent had a chance to put up hps. I think i am going to add three lights...pull the dp out and kind of expand the closet.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, that would be legit, how many watts would you have running?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4977377]Nice, that would be legit, how many watts would you have running?[/QUOTE]
3- 400s. yea i think im going to have to do that since this plant is so damn big.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

Deep purple...just set up 3 hps and am working timer down to 12/12. She looks kind of funky because i just moved all the branches around to allow more light to new branches. 

Please head over to the new journal if you havent yet!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380397-aeviaanahs-multistrain-hydro-soil-organic.html#post4999819


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 17, 2011)

wow she is ginormous!!!!!!! nice job man.


----------

